# Drivelers Zoo All Animals are free roaming



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Okay No throwing food at the animals,all animals are free roaming so enter at your own risk!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Open for business


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Well well


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

that shore is a deep subject fer a shallow mind aint it


----------



## arcame (Jul 15, 2010)

can we hand the animals food instead of throwing it?
mornin all


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

arcame said:


> can we hand the animals food instead of throwing it?
> mornin all



sure you can but you may not get your hand back


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Quick lets start a rumor about Hankus!!..........I hear he don't really like beer at all!!



At aint funny RUTT Ya hurt me big guy Ya hurts me



Sweetwater said:


> No cosmos for me tonight...jus beer...and other assorted inebreations.
> 
> I'm good...and you?



what is  assorted inebreations 



Sirduke said:


> You mean, Re-break it in, that sucker was cooked to death over the last 6 years.
> 
> The trailer, firebox and the lid was the only thing salvaged.



Howdy Sirduke



OutFishHim said:


> Good morning Boys!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like getting spanked first thing in the morning!



Now you gots to spank us 



arcame said:


> can we hand the animals food instead of throwing it?
> mornin all



Sure if ya don't mind bein called nubby


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Now you gots to spank us



I'm sure someone will get smacked by me today.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2010)

Food?  did someone mention food?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2010)

ok, im here now... new smell is gone and this drivler has been officially fragged.


----------



## Eddie Munster (Jul 15, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Food?  did someone mention food?



We need a drool smilie...............


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Food?  did someone mention food?



what is that green stuff  I dont want nary green stuffs on mine


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Eddie Munster said:


> We need a drool smilie...............



freesmiley.com


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm sure someone will get smacked by me today.......



no smack jus spank


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> At aint funny RUTT Ya hurt me big guy Ya hurts me



Now that's got me thinkin.  Are any a these animals got a good set a horns, and maybe 11" tines.  Now that would kinda put me in a killin mood.  OH FORGET IT. Got to drink a little more coffee and settle down.  Deer seasons still quite a way off!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

outfishhim said:


> i'm sure someone will get smacked by me today.......



smack!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

morning moonpie


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Food?  did someone mention food?



WHY 
did you have to go and post that dang picture


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Now that's got me thinkin.  Are any a these animals got a good set a horns, and maybe 11" tines.  Now that would kinda put me in a killin mood.  OH FORGET IT. Got to drink a little more coffee and settle down.  Deer seasons still quite a way off!



howdy moonbat
But season gets closer everyday


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning moonpie



Hey Friend & Friends. Top a the morning to y'all (I think)


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Hey Friend & Friends. Top a the morning to y'all (I think)



Morning was 4 to 5 hrs ago for me....It is getting close to lunch time...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 15, 2010)

good morning everybody...just buzzing thru!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> good morning everybody...just buzzing thru!



go lock the other one then


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> ok, im here now... new smell is gone and this drivler has been officially fragged.



Sorry,but the person who opened the thread beat ya to it...


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy moonbat
> But season gets closer everyday



Yes, but somehow now I have a picture of you sittin by a big white oak, six pack a beer, (full one in one hand, an empty in the other for spittin the brown stuff). NOW, what would happen Beerkus if the Big un started to nibble them accorns below.  Careful now, QUIET, got move the beer out a the way, and the tobacco product and get the gun ready. Oh man, sorry........ He walked away.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Yes, but somehow now I have a picture of you sittin by a big white oak, six pack a beer, (full one in one hand, an empty in the other for spittin the brown stuff). NOW, what would happen Beerkus if the Big un started to nibble them accorns below.  Careful now, QUIET, got move the beer out a the way, and the tobacco product and get the gun ready. Oh man, sorry........ He walked away.



dont do no bakker, and I shore dont drink before or during a hunt. Rekon that means the big un meets an untimely demise


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning was 4 to 5 hrs ago for me....It is getting close to lunch time...



Yes, but after that pic.... I definately went back to mornin 



BBQBOSS said:


> ok, im here now... new smell is gone and this drivler has been officially fragged.



fraggin's good for ya sometimes.  Keeps ya humble!!!! We need a little every day, so keep on fraggin BOSS


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dont do no bakker, and I shore dont drink before or during a hunt. Rekon that means the big un meets an untimely demise



I know dat.  For some reason I just love to mess wit cha.  Might could be cause a da way you are wit me


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 15, 2010)

Mornin folks...

This large steak egg and cheese martin's biscuit is kickin.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin folks...
> 
> This large steak egg and cheese martin's biscuit is kickin.



mornn SW





OutFishHim said:


>



no teasin now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm sure someone will get smacked by me today.......





Oh Lawwwwwwd, please let it be me...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I know dat.  For some reason I just love to mess wit cha.  Might could be cause a da way you are wit me



do ya really

this is how I pcture you





wonder how accurate this profile pic of you is


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Lawwwwwwd, please let it be me...



 Quack


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> do ya really
> 
> this is how I pcture you
> 
> ...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 15, 2010)

Somebody mention spankin. 

Mornin yall.

Or I should say afternoon. Been up a while.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



I somehow pictured him being a little shorter.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I somehow pictured him being a little shorter.



must be the camera angle


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Lawwwwwwd, please let it be me...



Stand in line,,Hankus was first then me,so you be third


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



stop starin at me I caint  with people lookin at me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Quack



Stankus!!




OutFishHim said:


>



Moanin gorgeous!!




Sterlo58 said:


> Somebody mention spankin.
> 
> Mornin yall.
> 
> Or I should say afternoon. Been up a while.





Hiya Kneel, my name is Meal...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Stand in line,,Hankus was first then me,so you be third



AWESOME I gets to be first


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2010)

Good day all, I've gotta CRASH!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Stand in line,,Hankus was first then me,so you be third



Already got mine slackers...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> AWESOME I gets to be first



ya volunteered


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Already got mine slackers...



what

how

really


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Kneel, my name is Meal...



It's Kneale thank you. 

Mornin Meale


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Already got mine slackers...



that cause you was stawking her


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good day all, I've gotta CRASH!!



smell  ya later Quack


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> that cause you was stawking her



seems everbody is a stawker


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> do ya really
> 
> this is how I pcture you
> 
> ...



I'm just slap out tired of all y'all acquirin private info. Dang. Now I'm an open book.  That pic is sort of flatterin, but y'all got to know, as long as all's in the open and truth comes out no matter what .... during deer season, this set up here attracts da big uns! Course ya gotta keep the wings in as bat camo!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> seems everbody is a stawker



OH yeah


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm so confused......where to drivel ?????


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 15, 2010)

The other thread is still open.... did he fall of the chair????


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I'm just slap out tired of all y'all acquirin private info. Dang. Now I'm an open book.  That pic is sort of flatterin, but y'all got to know, as long as all's in the open and truth comes out no matter what .... during deer season, this set up here attracts da big uns! Course ya gotta keep the wings in as bat camo!!!!!!!!



is it hard to shoot hangin from yer feets


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm so confused......where to drivel ?????



drivel drivel everywhere


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm so confused......where to drivel ?????



here is fine...other one is supposed to be closed


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> here is fine...other one is supposed to be closed



is and posed to is different things


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

i is so confused...Sterlo lock the old one


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> i is so confused...Sterlo lock the old one



I aint sure he wants to


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm so confused......where to drivel ?????



Might just as well sit here fur a spell.  We are up to date


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> The other thread is still open.... did he fall of the chair????



HOWDY Yara


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Might just as well sit here fur a spell.  We are up to date



speak fer yourself I been busy


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

goners


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey Hankus.  Will ya please email me that pic. I'd like ta make it my Avitar.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> HOWDY Yara



Mornin hunny... mornin ya'll.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin hunny... mornin ya'll.



gettin long like ya would't believe

hows the packin and cocaine researchin goin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> gettin long like ya would't believe
> 
> hows the packin and *cocaine researchin goin*



 Say whut??????? 


Mornin Folks!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Say whut???????
> 
> 
> Mornin Folks!



she knows pert near everythin there is to know from what I read


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Hey Hankus.  Will ya please email me that pic. I'd like ta make it my Avitar.



PM sent



BBQBOSS said:


> yeah you are in the top 1!


----------



## Otis (Jul 15, 2010)

HhHhEeEeYyYy


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2010)

Self! said:


> HhHhEeEeYyYy



You ate the Mexican jumping beans again, didn'tcha?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

We gots a zoo and a lounge aint we got it goin on


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm in the lounge


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

somebody tell Tiny they finally plugged the cup


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Yall tell slip I got last post 2 in a row

whats the record


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> We gots a zoo and a lounge aint we got it goin on


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


>


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 15, 2010)

Do you have any roos over here?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Do you have any roos over here?



nope but got bout 35 in the yard


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> gots to go



what he said


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Say whut???????
> 
> 
> Mornin Folks!



Mornin  and
PLEASE
do not read http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5115975&postcount=50

The only redeaming thing is that it was not post #51


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2010)

OFH-  Why you so mean???


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> OFH-  Why you so mean???



Whatchu talkin bout Willis?


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 15, 2010)

Good morning jacklegs  ,


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 15, 2010)

the two different dribler threads.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> the two different dribler threads.



 twice the fun???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Good morning jacklegs  ,



ywdoH Captain Jackleg


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 15, 2010)

Keebs


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

yeeow the goat bit me I'm goin back to the lounge


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yeeow the goat bit me I'm goin back to the lounge



Well trained goat


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Well trained goat



wonder if it was the same goat WJ had trouble with


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yeeow the goat bit me I'm goin back to the lounge



Gotta quit keepin carrots in your pocket


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Gotta quit keepin carrots in your pocket



ya aint gettin the tater that easy


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Good morning jacklegs  ,



Good morning. Guess you could call em jacklegs.
Good ta meet ya.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Do you have any roos over here?



Probly.  Maybe.  If I were to know what a "roo" was, could say fur sure


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Keebs


 



MoonPie said:


> Good morning. Guess you could call em jacklegs.
> Good ta meet ya.



 mornin ol......... uuuhh Moonba........ uuuhh How you doin?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 15, 2010)

Mornin keebalicious..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 15, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Probly.  Maybe.  If I were to know what a "roo" was, could say fur sure



A hippy hoppy,  over grown grasshopper,  a marsupal, you know a Kangroo. 

They are all over place down under.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin keebalicious..



Hey sweetness, how goes it?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey sweetness, how goes it?



Well hello there darlin.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey sweetness, how goes it?



Easy day...and you?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

on our third page already,plus the 2 extra on the old one,,,,ya'll are typing way toooooooo fast today


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well hello there darlin.


 you feeling ok today?? or are you AJ incognito???  



Sweetwater said:


> Easy day...and you?


here too, just one more day of "work freedom" till *she* comes back............ thinking bout wearing all black tomorrow for the mourning or either wear it Monday & make her wonder............ 



jmfauver said:


> on our third page already,plus the 2 extra on the old one,,,,ya'll are typing way toooooooo fast today



TIIINYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!  where ubeen??


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you feeling ok today?? or are you AJ incognito???
> 
> 
> here too, just one more day of "work freedom" till *she* comes back............ thinking bout wearing all black tomorrow for the mourning or either wear it Monday & make her wonder............


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you feeling ok today?? or are you AJ incognito???
> 
> 
> here too, just one more day of "work freedom" till *she* comes back............ thinking bout wearing all black tomorrow for the mourning or either wear it Monday & make her wonder............
> ...



Hey Keebs


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you feeling ok today?? or are you AJ incognito???
> 
> 
> here too, just one more day of "work freedom" till *she* comes back............ thinking bout wearing all black tomorrow for the mourning or either wear it Monday & make her wonder............
> ...





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey Keebs


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you feeling ok today?? or are you AJ incognito???
> 
> 
> here too, just one more day of "work freedom" till *she* comes back............ thinking bout wearing all black tomorrow for the mourning or either wear it Monday & make her wonder............
> ...





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey Keebs





BBQBOSS said:


>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



Quit doint that, Matty!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Quit doint that, Matty!



You quit, AJ


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Quit doint that, Matty!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> You quite, AJ



 I knew it, I KNEW IT!!!!!!  You boys done lost ya'll's minds!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2010)

argghh mornings suck


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey Keebs





BBQBOSS said:


>





threeleggedpigmy said:


>





BBQBOSS said:


> Quit doint that, Matty!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> You quit, AJ


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 15, 2010)

slip said:


> argghh mornings suck



AWESOME avatar slip.

Afternoon.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2010)

slip said:


> argghh mornings suck


 how would you know?  You sleep through them!  



RUTTNBUCK said:


>


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 15, 2010)

Hhmmmm


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> AWESOME avatar slip.
> 
> Afternoon.





Keebs said:


> how would you know?  You sleep through them!



 .... true


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2010)

lawdy lawdy

Hi Yall


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> lawdy lawdy
> 
> Hi Yall



Howdy Snowy.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> Hhmmmm


 that all you got to say for yourself?!?! 



slip said:


> .... true


 



SnowHunter said:


> lawdy lawdy
> 
> Hi Yall


 SISTA!!!!!!!  Congrats on the moving!!!!!!!!   I'm excited & tickled pink for ya'll!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2010)

ssshhhh, I heard wobert come in the side door............


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Howdy Snowy.


Hey SW  


Keebs said:


> that all you got to say for yourself?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Sista!!!!    Can't wait to get moved in, and I'll get plenty of pics  

speakin of, gotta run and get boxes and make a quick stop at wicked jesters place


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you feeling ok today?? or are you AJ incognito???
> 
> 
> here too, just one more day of "work freedom" till *she* comes back............ thinking bout wearing all black tomorrow for the mourning or either wear it Monday & make her wonder............
> ...



Hiding....Hey I made the driveler,number 2 for me



SnowHunter said:


> lawdy lawdy
> 
> Hi Yall



heya snowey


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

I need a beer..............



just saying...........



Carry on...........


----------



## Otis (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I need coffee.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2010)

This is what happens when i'm not here to supervise:
Miss the last 3 pages of the now locked previous drivel thread, two Drivelers started, one requires a cover charge and the other bans free food being given away. What is wrong with you people?
Long day here at the big house, still gotta couple more hours before i can hit the road to home.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> This is what happens when i'm not here to supervise:
> Miss the last 3 pages of the now locked previous drivel thread, two Drivelers started, one requires a cover charge and the other bans free food being given away. What is wrong with you people?
> Long day here at the big house, still gotta couple more hours before i can hit the road to home.



Cover charge is free for my campaign manager.  Free drinks and ladies in the back!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I need a beer..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It aint Friday yet.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Cover charge is free for my campain manager.  Free drinks and ladies in the back!



Free valet parking, Just give your keys to me at the door.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Free valet parking, Just give your keys to me at the door.



You're gonna be gettin blitzed in the back!  Give me your keys!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> This is what happens when i'm not here to supervise:
> Miss the last 3 pages of the now locked previous drivel thread, two Drivelers started, one requires a cover charge and the other bans free food being given away. What is wrong with you people?
> Long day here at the big house, still gotta couple more hours before i can hit the road to home.





Hey Robert...



BBQBOSS said:


> It aint Friday yet.



Close enough!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> You're gonna be gettin blitzed in the back!  Give me your keys!



All jacked up on Mountain Dew!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2010)

Where has Jethro (Jeff C) been?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> All jacked up on Mountain Dew!



Im gonna make you a cocktail one night.  (1) Dew, (1) 5hr energy drink and (1) redbull.  Mix and chug!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> the two different dribler threads.


 
I have free roaming with AT&T, why do I need this?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Robert...
> 
> 
> 
> Close enough!


What you  ing about OFHbabe?
Fauver said don't feed the animals, but you know how much we like to eat! And then the "upscale" thread requires a cover charge but since theres drinks and girls in the back it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What you  ing about OFHbabe?
> Fauver said don't feed the animals, but you know how much we like to eat! And then the "upscale" thread requires a cover charge but since theres drinks and girls in the back it's a pretty good deal.



they give massage to.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What you  ing about OFHbabe?
> Fauver said don't feed the animals, but you know how much we like to eat! And then the "upscale" thread requires a cover charge but since theres drinks and girls in the back it's a pretty good deal.



I smell a trick....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I smell a trick....



Still?  She's been banned for a while now.....


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2010)

ouch...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

don't start rhbama3 or the laptop goes bye bye


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> don't start rhbama3 or the laptop goes bye bye


 
Sure are making a lot of threats lately. Maybe you'll get to spend some time with Guido after all..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Still? She's been banned for a while now.....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure are making a lot of threats lately. Maybe you'll get to spend some time with Guido after all..



bring it...tired of getting poked all the time...time to fight fire w/ fire,tell guido to come on down,he's the next contestant


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>





BBQBOSS said:


> Quit doint that, Matty!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> You quit, AJ



Stop It!!!!!!!!!!



Keebs said:


>



Hey Girl 



SnowHunter said:


> lawdy lawdy
> 
> Hi Yall



HiYa Snowy



OutFishHim said:


> Hey Robert...
> 
> Close enough!



Still doin good OFH 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have free roaming with AT&T, why do I need this?



Is the color Orange OK today??????? 



Sweetwater said:


> I smell a trick....



Hey Sweets 



slip said:


> ouch...



Rain today?????? 



jmfauver said:


> ...tired of getting poked all the time...time to


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

MoonPie said:


>









enough said


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 15, 2010)

...looks like a good place for a Safari...


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Rain today??????



nope.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure are making a lot of threats lately. Maybe you'll get to spend some time with Guido after all..







MoonPie said:


> Still doin good OFH



Good at what?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> gettin long like ya wouldn't believe
> 
> hows the packin and cocaine researchin goin


Packin is movin along, thank God. The cocaine thing on Facebook.... that's me getting my point across to someone on how stupid they are. I do not tolerate drugs in my life and much less from family.


Keebs said:


> Say whut???????
> 
> 
> Mornin Folks!



See my answer above... lol. 

Evenin ya'll... getting ready to go see Tim McGraw with the kiddies, wooooohooooo!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> ...looks like a good place for a Safari...



just bring a big gun


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good at what?



Oh,,,,,,,, nuthin


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> just bring a big gun



or........... a small mind


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2010)

Heavens to Mergatroid ya'll been busy in heah!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 15, 2010)

Yo...  Afternoon Folks,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo...  Afternoon Folks,,,



Yo hiya RM!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 15, 2010)

So is this the ghetto drivelers thread?


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> So is this the ghetto drivelers thread?



You know what they say bout friends in low places


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> So is this the ghetto drivelers thread?


werks fer me! 



MoonPie said:


> You know what they say bout friends in low places



   and ivory tower's............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2010)

Afternoon all!!  Two more nights to go!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> So is this the ghetto drivelers thread?



Has to be it was created by a non-mod outsider....



Keebs said:


> Heavens to Mergatroid ya'll been busy in heah!



got 2 drivelers going and we went over the old one by 2 pages.....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all!!  Two more nights to go!!



hey Quack,how ya doing tonight?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> So is this the ghetto drivelers thread?


 
I've been informed that the Driveler has become politically correct and everyone must attend sensitivity training. I guess this is more of Obama's change..

Reckon I'll go back over to Beadreaux's where they tell it like it is and don't ban folks like Ol' Red on a monthly basis..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> hey Quack,how ya doing tonight?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've been informed that the Driveler has become politically correct and everyone must attend sensitivity training. I guess this is more of Obama's change..
> 
> Reckon I'll go back over to Beadreaux's where they tell it like it is and don't ban folks like Ol' Red on a monthly basis..





Hi Mike, hiya Big Poppa, doing okay, just didn't get much sleep.  Kept having this really strange dream about a co-worker getting killed??


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all!!  Two more nights to go!!



Hey Quack


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo...  Afternoon Folks,,,



Hey Red


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi Mike, hiya Big Poppa, doing okay, just didn't get much sleep.  Kept having this really strange dream about a co-worker getting killed??



That ain't cool.....Hopefully it was just a dream..


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

hey moonpie how is ya tonight?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Hey Quack




Whut up MP??



jmfauver said:


> That ain't cool.....Hopefully it was just a dream..



What was weird I just kept dreaming it over and over again, all day long???


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 15, 2010)

Howdy,
I got kicked out of the upscale driveler thread for not having enough class. Wassup homies.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've been informed that the Driveler has become politically correct and everyone must attend sensitivity training. I guess this is more of Obama's change..
> 
> Reckon I'll go back over to Beadreaux's where they tell it like it is and don't ban folks like Ol' Red on a monthly basis..



Well........doesn't this just suck....

Wait for me!



Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy,
> I got kicked out of the upscale driveler thread for not having enough class. Wassup homies.



God forbid we post in more than one thread!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Well........doesn't this just suck....
> 
> Wait for me!



Nevermind.....that place is dead!  And I don't want to be stuck alone in a room with you!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> here too, just one more day of "work freedom" till *she* comes back............ thinking bout wearing all black tomorrow for the mourning or either wear it Monday & make her wonder............



definitely monday



Keebs said:


> I knew it, I KNEW IT!!!!!!  You boys done lost ya'll's minds!!!!!!!!!!



what was yer first clue



slip said:


> argghh mornings suck



specially when they start after dinner



SnowHunter said:


> lawdy lawdy
> 
> Hi Yall



it sux to be me



OutFishHim said:


> I need a beer..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need 20



OutFishHim said:


> Still?  She's been banned for a while now.....



 



YaraG. said:


> Packin is movin along, thank God. The cocaine thing on Facebook.... that's me getting my point across to someone on how stupid they are. I do not tolerate drugs in my life and much less from family.
> 
> 
> See my answer above... lol.
> ...



auhite then I was jus lookin and messed up n found sumthin 



OutFishHim said:


> God forbid we post in more than one thread!



yep




to the others specially SW


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2010)

Off to work, later...


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> God forbid we post in more than one thread!



thought the same thing.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2010)

good giggly wiggly 

gettin 1/2 dozen chickens tomorrow 


Hi Yall!!!!! How are yall doin this hawt afternoon?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> good giggly wiggly
> 
> gettin 1/2 dozen chickens tomorrow
> 
> ...



is that like 6


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> good giggly wiggly
> 
> gettin 1/2 dozen chickens tomorrow
> 
> ...



to add to the 20 coming in the mail?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

slip said:


> thought the same thing.



dude where was you when we was closin threads today


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

slip said:


> to add to the 20 coming in the mail?



so its like 26


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> is that like 6



no, its 12 half chickens.


duh.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> hey moonpie how is ya tonight?






Hooked On Quack said:


> Whut up MP??
> 
> 
> 
> What was weird I just kept dreaming it over and over again, all day long???





Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy,
> I got kicked out of the upscale driveler thread for not having enough class. Wassup homies.



Took the day off.  You can do that when you get old, every once in a while. Went to a movie. Adam Sandler, "Grown Ups".  It don't have to be a great movie.  Had me in stitches all the way through.  Adam Sandler fan! 




OutFishHim said:


> Nevermind.....that place is dead!  And I don't want to be stuck alone in a room with you!



Oh gee girl  .  Let's not get personal.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

slip said:


> no, its 12 half chickens.
> 
> 
> duh.



oops my bad


do ya keep half chickens in a half coop


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> is that like 6


naw, what slip said 


slip said:


> to add to the 20 coming in the mail?



yeah, the 21 comin in the mail, plus some extra guinneas in 2 weeks to add to the 2 I ordered  thank gawd for movin onto the farm


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> good giggly wiggly
> 
> gettin 1/2 dozen chickens tomorrow
> 
> ...



whats the other half of the genetics


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 15, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Took the day off.  You can do that when you get old, every once in a while. Went to a movie. Adam Sandler, "Grown Ups".  It don't have to be a great movie.  Had me in stitches all the way through.  Adam Sandler fan!



I would not know I ain't old enough to get away with it...I may be sick enough just not old enough


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

Hangus. How is ya???????


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> whats the other half of the genetics



chickpeas?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Good evening, Babes and Bro's!
Leaving in a few to go to the monthly Rednecks of Sowega meeting. It's roast beef and gravy night!

Hoping to get off in time tomorrow to go check trail cams for the slaughterfest this weekend.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2010)

Mike! 

Moonie 

how yall doin?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good evening, Babes and Bro's!
> Leaving in a few to go to the monthly Rednecks of Sowega meeting. It's roast beef and gravy night!
> 
> Hoping to get off in time tomorrow to go check trail cams for the slaughterfest this weekend.



Hey Wingman!  wait fer meeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> naw, what slip said
> 
> 
> yeah, the 21 comin in the mail, plus some extra guinneas in 2 weeks to add to the 2 I ordered  thank gawd for movin onto the farm



May I call you Miss Chicky???????


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Hangus. How is ya???????



pert near tuckered out, went in to work this evenin to wrassle A/C duct fer 2  hrs in the top section of the warehouse but it was barely like 115. On the good side I got some other stuff done, and I wont have to get at it so hard in the morn


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> May I call you Miss Chicky???????



 sure why not, it'll go along with every other name I have


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good evening, Babes and Bro's!
> Leaving in a few to go to the monthly Rednecks of Sowega meeting. It's roast beef and gravy night!
> 
> Hoping to get off in time tomorrow to go check trail cams for the slaughterfest this weekend.



LeMe hurry up and say Hey before you go.  HEY!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> naw, what slip said
> 
> 
> yeah, the 21 comin in the mail, plus some extra guinneas in 2 weeks to add to the 2 I ordered  thank gawd for movin onto the farm



Snowbabe!! 
So.......21 chickens +2 guinea's+ 12 half chickens+ 2 more guinea's? 
Will 2 boxes of 12 gauge birdshot be enough or should i bring 3?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Snowbabe!!
> So.......21 chickens +2 guinea's+ 12 half chickens+ 2 more guinea's?
> Will 2 boxes of 12 gauge birdshot be enough or should i bring 3?



pends on how good ya shoot


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> LeMe hurry up and say Hey before you go.  HEY!!!!!!!!



evening, MP! I'll be leaving in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> evening, MP! I'll be leaving in about 30 minutes.



in that case I'll seed yas on the next page


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> pends on how good ya shoot



I do right well.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I do right well.



oh I shoot plenty its the hittin that gets me


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> pert near tuckered out, went in to work this evenin to wrassle A/C duct fer 2  hrs in the top section of the warehouse but it was barely like 115. On the good side I got some other stuff done, and I wont have to get at it so hard in the morn



that's the spirit. If'n you were like me you would a put everything off and went to a movie.  Puttin everything off... that was me today.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> that's the spirit. If'n you were like me you would a put everything of and went to a movie.  Puttin everything off... that was me today.



I was bout to open my bottle when I got the call


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

News re the weather came on about 15 min. ago.  "No rain today". Showed the satalite view to prove it.  It was at that very moment the first boomer hit.  And the rain. A good hard rain. Sometimes when ya wish they were wrong.... THEY ARE!!!!!  Oh happy day.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Snowbabe!!
> So.......21 chickens +2 guinea's+ 12 half chickens+ 2 more guinea's?
> Will 2 boxes of 12 gauge birdshot be enough or should i bring 3?



 bring da jalapenos and cream cheese 

al;right gotta finish this lil coop so they'll have a temp place to stay! Yall have a goodun


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> bring da jalapenos and cream cheese
> 
> al;right gotta finish this lil coop so they'll have a temp place to stay! Yall have a goodun



have fun, Snowy. Don't get too hot, its brutal out there!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 15, 2010)

Ya know, I've been making things with yarn for a bit now and have never had the "pleasure" of working with a "HANK" of yarn.

Ball and skeins are one thing but to have to unroll, unravel and find the beginning end of a hank of yarn so you can roll it into a workable ball of yarn is just plain stoopid. 

I figure for the hank and a half that I lost in the learning process, I might as well have raised my own sheep, sheared em myself, spun the wool into yarn and hand dyed it before I even thought about scarves and hats.   



Got one "HANK" left. No one gets to eat or even tiptoe near the kitchen until I get this one rolled up.    I can see now that cats will die tonight.  


I think they should call them a HANKUS of yarn instead.     

Anyone want a scarf made out of my hair?  I mean since I'm gonna pull it all out before the night is over with anyway.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Ya know, I've been making things with yarn for a bit now and have never had the "pleasure" of working with a "HANK" of yarn.
> 
> Ball and skeins are one thing but to have to unroll, unravel and find the beginning end of a hank of yarn so you can roll it into a workable ball of yarn is just plain stoopid.
> 
> ...



bet quack duz


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Ya know, I've been making things with yarn for a bit now and have never had the "pleasure" of working with a "HANK" of yarn.
> 
> Ball and skeins are one thing but to have to unroll, unravel and find the beginning end of a hank of yarn so you can roll it into a workable ball of yarn is just plain stoopid.
> 
> ...



All sounds fun cept the last part.  I just got to know what you look like, and really want it to stay that way Bugsy


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Ya know, I've been making things with yarn for a bit now and have never had the "pleasure" of working with a "HANK" of yarn.
> 
> Ball and skeins are one thing but to have to unroll, unravel and find the beginning end of a hank of yarn so you can roll it into a workable ball of yarn is just plain stoopid.
> 
> ...



Is this the same 1000 yards of material you were so excited to order?  
Can you make a piggy drag harness out of it?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Ya know, I've been making things with yarn for a bit now and have never had the "pleasure" of working with a "HANK" of yarn.
> 
> Ball and skeins are one thing but to have to unroll, unravel and find the beginning end of a hank of yarn so you can roll it into a workable ball of yarn is just plain stoopid.
> 
> ...



I think tbug took a shot at me

she did she did took a shoot at me


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2010)

anyone need any 'maters?

the freezer is full, i mean packed full of home grown veggies already. and there's about 20 tomatoes on the counter and 9 plants still full of them....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Is this the same 1000 yards of material you were so excited to order?
> Can you make a piggy drag harness out of it?



she mite make a noose if ya keep  her


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

slip said:


> anyone need any 'maters?
> 
> the freezer is full, i mean packed full of home grown veggies already. and there's about 20 tomatoes on the counter and 9 plants still full of them....



send me 20 quarts pickled like the BBQBOSS makes


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 15, 2010)

slip said:


> anyone need any 'maters?
> 
> the freezer is full, i mean packed full of home grown veggies already. and there's about 20 tomatoes on the counter and 9 plants still full of them....



sure long as u dont pioson em


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> she mite make a noose if ya keep  her



ummm........good point, Hankus.
This would be a good time to exit. See ya'll later!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> she mite make a noose if ya keep  her



hmmmmmm


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ummm........good point, Hankus.
> This would be a good time to exit. See ya'll later!



enjoy yer sowega rednek gatherin


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hmmmmmm



hhhmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> send me 20 quarts pickled like the BBQBOSS makes


pickled 'mater?


Seth carter said:


> sure long as u dont pioson em



oh well then....

no deal.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

slip said:


> pickled 'mater?
> 
> 
> oh well then....
> ...



swing by the food areas and look at the pickled green ones, they is sho nuff


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 15, 2010)

slip said:


> anyone need any 'maters?
> 
> the freezer is full, i mean packed full of home grown veggies already. and there's about 20 tomatoes on the counter and 9 plants still full of them....



Can you bring some to Montgomery??????? I go crazy if I can't have my mater sammich (home grown) every day.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2010)

Evening my fine group of idgited friends!


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Can you bring some to Montgomery??????? I go crazy if I can't have my mater sammich (home grown) every day.



uh....


thats a pretty long dirt bike ride


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Evening my fine group of idgited friends!



howdy chuck


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Evening my fine group of idgited friends!



Evenin Chuck.

slip...

When life give ya maters...make spaghetti.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evenin Chuck.
> 
> slip...
> 
> When life give ya maters...make spaghetti.



maters is sorta fruit rite, so iffn some was distilled what would it make


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy chuck




Howdy Hanker!
Dentist tole me not to  but I is anyway!
Feelin pretty good bout now!



Sweetwater said:


> Evenin Chuck.



Evenin Sweetie!

Why you  me?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> maters is sorta fruit rite, so iffn some was distilled what would it make



Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Howdy Hanker!
> Dentist tole me not to  but I is anyway!
> Feelin pretty good bout now!
> 
> ...



Hit the wrong thang...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Howdy Hanker!
> Dentist tole me not to  but I is anyway!
> Feelin pretty good bout now!
> 
> ...



jus drink likker it will kill germs


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evenin Chuck.
> 
> slip...
> 
> When life give ya maters...make spaghetti.


might just do that...


Hankus said:


> maters is sorta fruit rite, so iffn some was distilled what would it make



a mater is a fruit. and i see where your going with this...

go on.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Hmmmmm.....



well seth wat would it be


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

slip said:


> might just do that...
> 
> 
> a mater is a fruit. and i see where your going with this...
> ...



caint see where I'm headed, if its a fruit do it make wine


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Yep mater wine is real, I seed it on the internet


how many to make a batch, and how many ya got there slip ol buddy ol pal


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> caint see where I'm headed, if its a fruit do it make wine



maybe? i dunno...

man i could get rich!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> jus drink likker it will kill germs



Germs ain't what he didn't want me to combine it wiff!


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Yep mater wine is real, I seed it on the internet
> 
> 
> how many to make a batch, and how many ya got there slip ol buddy ol pal






i got enough for a sip or two i would think


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

slip said:


> i got enough for a sip or two i would think



the WOWs is gonna  ya when they seed this and now that its quoted its here to stay


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Hit the wrong thang...



Good! I've been thru enough abuse today!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Germs ain't what he didn't want me to combine it wiff!



well then jus drink on the good side


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Good! I've been thru enough abuse today!



well then why did ya come in here


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> the WOWs is gonna  ya when they seed this and now that its quoted its here to stay



you started it.


it started as innocent home grown maters for sammichs and sketti and such and you turned it into mater booze...

the WOW's gunna get _you_ for it...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

slip said:


> you started it.
> 
> 
> it started as innocent home grown maters for sammichs and sketti and such and you turned it into mater booze...
> ...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well then jus drink on the good side







Hankus said:


> well then why did ya come in here



Merember don't I.

Ya'll love I cause!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Merember don't I.
> 
> Ya'll love I cause!



Rehtein eM


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2010)

You gonna speak, Moonie?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> You gonna speak, Moonie?



speakin wont hep that boy hes gots to type


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

I think it died


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> speakin wont hep that boy hes gots to type



Then we be in a world of trouble!

He gots the same problem Mr. Quackers has!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Then we be in a world of trouble!
> 
> He gots the same Mr. Quackers has!



moonbat lefted but Quack is still down there


----------



## ButcherTony (Jul 15, 2010)

its a zoo in here....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> moonbat lefted but Quack is still down there



and there gone


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

ButcherTony said:


> its a zoo in here....



beware of the goat she bites


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> beware of the goat she bites





Hankus said:


> yeeow the goat bit me I'm goin back to the lounge



see


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

is it dead


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2010)

What?

They gotta life outside of the drivler?

There is such a thing?????


Hey Moonbat and Quackbat!!!!

YA'LL COULD STILL SPEAK!!!

I mean...iffen I can, in my present condition, all wounded and hurt....you 2 should be able to at least say hello!


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2010)

goats aint no freaking joke man. ask my knees



owned by a goat.....


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2010)

slip said:


> goats aint no freaking joke man. ask my knees
> owned by a goat.....





Even the folks wid 'plus' signs beside their screennames  don't speak!

I'm beginning to feel like Repoman!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Even the folks wid 'plus' signs beside their screennames  don't speak!
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like Repoman!



Hey Chuckie ... wassa matter wit you tonight?


----------



## ButcherTony (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Even the folks wid 'plus' signs beside their screennames  don't speak!
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like Repoman!



two months .......you'll be ok


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Chuckie ... wassa matter wit you tonight?



**WANDELAINE!!!!**

Nuttin....Jus messin wid these lurkers!

How you been????


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> **WANDELAINE!!!!**
> 
> Nuttin....Jus messin wid these lurkers!
> 
> How you been????



I been doin' OK!     don't seem to have enough time to get by here much these days.  You doin' ok?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 15, 2010)

OK ... that beeping of the microwave is saying dinner is done ... see ya'll in a few!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2010)

ButcherTony said:


> two months .......you'll be ok



Two months????


It's late! I need 2 'right nows'!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 15, 2010)

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> I been doin' OK!     don't seem to have enough time to get by here much these days.  You doin' ok?



I been fine in spite of myself! 

You need to slip in more often!



Tag-a-long said:


> OK ... that beeping of the microwave is saying dinner is done ... see ya'll in a few!



Iffen it was the micro, just stir and serve!

Iffen it was the dryer, make 'Chrome'...uuhhhh....Mitch....make him fold the socks!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2010)

redneck rigged coop/run done! 

gawd it looks awful


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> redneck rigged coop/run done!
> 
> gawd it looks awful



SNOWIE!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> redneck rigged coop/run done!
> 
> gawd it looks awful



but will it hold chickens???


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> SNOWIE!!!!


Chuckiepoooooooo 


Hankus said:


> but will it hold chickens???



It should


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Chuckiepoooooooo
> 
> 
> It should



then its perfect


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Even the folks wid 'plus' signs beside their screennames  don't speak!
> 
> I'm beginning to feel like Repoman!


just dont run me off the road and we'll be okay.


SnowHunter said:


> redneck rigged coop/run done!
> 
> gawd it looks awful



you think the chickens really care?

your kids are gunna love em!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> then its perfect


Oh, it aint, but it works in a pinch!  even managed to move it to a shady spot to help durin the hawt days  Hopefully 2x4 field wire is ok for a few days 


slip said:


> just dont run me off the road and we'll be okay.
> 
> 
> you think the chickens really care?
> ...



Naw, I do though 

They're SOOOO excited!! We can't wait


----------



## ButcherTony (Jul 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> redneck rigged coop/run done!
> 
> gawd it looks awful


fighting roosters dont care


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh, it aint, but it works in a pinch!  even managed to move it to a shady spot to help durin the hawt days  Hopefully 2x4 field wire is ok for a few days



mine have to be in poultry wire 1" that I put over the 2x4 wire for a while


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

ButcherTony said:


> fighting roosters dont care



really


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Waylon-Where corn don't grow


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2010)

ButcherTony said:


> fighting roosters dont care


bad Tony, bad  



Hankus said:


> mine have to be in poultry wire 1" that I put over the 2x4 wire for a while



Yeah, I'll be able to get something better in the next couple days.. but Na has truck and debit card, so, I'm stuck here usin what I got on hand


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Chuckiepoo



Snowbabeboatbuildercooparchitectertoomanyprojecttokeepupwithher!

Hope things have been goin your way! Zippadeedoodahzippadeeday!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> bad Tony, bad
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'll be able to get something better in the next couple days.. but Na has truck and debit card, so, I'm stuck here usin what I got on hand



if ya got enuff to layer it it'll do in a pinch, have done it that way before


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Snowbabeboatbuildercooparchitectertoomanyprojecttokeepupwithher!
> 
> Hope things have been goin your way! Zippadeedoodahzippadeeday!



and thats why you dont mix beer with novocaine folks.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Snowbabeboatbuildercooparchitectertoomanyprojecttokeepupwithher!
> 
> Hope things have been goin your way! Zippadeedoodahzippadeeday!



easy on them denist anger drinks


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

slip said:


> and thats why you dont mix beer with novocaine folks.



it says it enhances the effects thems the directons on the box, hes jus followin orders


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yeah, I'll be able to get something better in the next couple days.. but Na has truck and debit card, so, I'm stuck here usin what I got on hand



Neccesity is the mother of invention! Bet it turned out just fine!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Waylon-My heroes have always been cowboys


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Garth-The cowboy song


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Snowbabeboatbuildercooparchitectertoomanyprojecttokeepupwithher!
> 
> Hope things have been goin your way! Zippadeedoodahzippadeeday!


oh lawd Chuckiepoo, you on a zoooooooooom roll tonight aintcha? 



slip said:


> and thats why you dont mix beer with novocaine folks.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Billy Joe Shaver- Ragged Old Truck


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2010)

slip said:


> and thats why you dont mix beer with novocaine folks.



Hush it, Moptop!



Hankus said:


> it says it enhances the effects thems the directons on the box, hes jus followin orders



Toofus don't hurt no more!!

Oh...wait a minute....toof is in a different county!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Billy Joe Shaver-Live Forever


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hush it, Moptop!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lordy I hope your doc dont see this


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> oh lawd Chuckiepoo, you on a zoooooooooom roll tonight aintcha?



Top dattun, Quackers!

I see ya watchin!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Top dattun, Quackers!
> 
> I see ya watchin!



hes got bets on whos gettin a band this drivel and he caint wait to try n collect


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

The devil made me do it the first time, the second time I done it on my own


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> lordy I hope your doc dont see this



What???
He's da one that gots my toof....and lawdy, he can have it!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

for years it seems my head has been jus a place to hang my hat


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> What???
> He's da one that gots my toof....and lawdy, he can have it!



one toof and ya acts like this, jeez I'm glad ya stopped at one, had it been toofs we would be in fer a show


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> for years it seems my head has been jus a place to hang my hat



Till it started spittin em out, the only thang I used my head for was to grow hair!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Top dattun, Quackers!
> 
> I see ya watchin!


Chuckie Poo......he said hey!!.......he is just keepin up with his cellphone!!.......to hard to post from a cellphone!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> one toof and ya acts like this, jeez I'm glad ya stopped at one, had it been toofs we would be in fer a show



One's a dadblame nuff!!!

I is straight scared of a dentist!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Top dattun, Quackers!
> 
> I see ya watchin!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Chuckie Poo......he said hey!!.......he is just keepin up with his cellphone!!.......to hard to post from a cellphone!!


Since this was the last post on the last page......BTT!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Good late evening, fine folks!( yeah, even you butchertony)

I actually just spent an informative couple of hours listening to State Rep. Ed Rhynders. I think i like this guy but theres a lot of work to do in the political arena this year. Get out and vote people!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Chuckie Poo......he said hey!!.......he is just keepin up with his cellphone!!.......to hard to post from a cellphone!!



Mitch!!!

How you bro?


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good late evening, fine folks!( yeah, even you butchertony)
> 
> I actually just spent an informative couple of hours listening to State Rep. Ed Rhynders. I think i like this guy but theres a lot of work to do in the political arena this year. Get out and vote people!!!



nancy pelosi for president


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Till it started spittin em out, the only thang I used my head for was to grow hair!



thats all mines fer I bleve



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Since this was the last post on the last page......BTT!!



Howdy RUTT


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2010)

slip said:


> nancy pelosi for president



yeah, you better run!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yeah, you better run!!



as it stands we're jus 2 accidents away


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2010)

slip said:


> nancy pelosi for president:cool



You better run!!!

Guess what, cutiepie?

Imma gonna pm Keebies right now and tell her what you said!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> You better run!!!
> 
> Guess what, cutiepie?
> 
> Imma gonna pm Keebies right now and tell her what you said!



tween that and mater booze he gonna be duckin n runnin fer a while


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yeah, you better run!!





Hankus said:


> as it stands we're jus 2 accidents away


good thing accidents run in 3's


chuckb7718 said:


> You better run!!!
> 
> Guess what, cutiepie?
> 
> Imma gonna pm Keebies right now and tell her what you said!




wait....._cutiepie??_ who you callin cutiepie?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

slip said:


> good thing accidents run in 3's
> 
> 
> 
> wait....._cutiepie??_ who you callin cutiepie?



the 4th in line any better


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Mitch!!!
> 
> How you bro?


Been doing good, and you??



slip said:


> nancy pelosi for president


....Youngun just let me catch you.........Wait a minute!!...........I don't have to!! All I've got to to do is tell  baldfish to shoot you with the taser!!



Hankus said:


> thats all mines fer I bleve
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy RUTT


Howdy Beerkus!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Howdy Quack 

yeah yeah I know yer jus lookin


----------



## slip (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> the 4th in line any better


heck if i know...


RUTTNBUCK said:


> ....Youngun just let me catch you.........Wait a minute!!...........I don't have to!! All I've got to to do is tell  baldfish to shoot you with the taser!!






i knew that would get some people BP up.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 15, 2010)

hey alll


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Been doing good, and you??
> 
> ....Youngun just let me catch you.........Wait a minute!!...........I don't have to!! All I've got to to do is tell  baldfish to shoot you with the taser!!
> 
> Howdy Beerkus!!



Tell Charlie to try out all the cool non-lethal cop toys on Slipper!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy Quack
> 
> yeah yeah I know yer jus lookin


Poor fella has got to be bored outta his skull without internet at work!!........Hope he gets it back soon!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey alll



hey seth


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Poor fella has got to be bored outta his skull without internet at work!!........Hope he gets it back soon!!



yep there aint even a decent zoo crew no more


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey seth


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Been doing good, and you??



Imma glad to hear that!
Don't talk to you and Wandalaine near enuff!
Hope things are good wid ya'll!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy Quack
> 
> yeah yeah I know yer jus lookin





rhbama3 said:


> Tell Charlie to try out all the cool non-lethal cop toys on Slipper!


Will do!!.........Where is the evil rubbing hands together Smiley when you need it!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Mitch! 



Stuffed and bloated... The Works pizza dipped in garlic butter, yummmmmmm


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Poor fella has got to be bored outta his skull without internet at work!!........Hope he gets it back soon!!



Whoa...the Quackers can't retaliate iffen I give him a dose?


Well, well, well....let's see what I can say bout our feathered friend!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Whoa...the Quackers can't retaliate iffen I give him a dose?
> 
> 
> Well, well, well....let's see what I can say bout our feathered friend!



rest assured if it aint shonuff somebody's done said it


----------



## ButcherTony (Jul 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Poor fella has got to be bored outta his skull without internet at work!!........Hope he gets it back soon!!



say it ant so............


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 15, 2010)

0515 is gonna get here soon so i better call it a night. Ya'll take care!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> 0515 is gonna get here soon so i better call it a night. Ya'll take care!



Night Wingman


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> 0515 is gonna get here soon so i better call it a night. Ya'll take care!



nite bamer


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

ButcherTony said:


> say it ant so............



its so RUTT told us


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> 0515 is gonna get here soon so i better call it a night. Ya'll take care!



Yes it is, so I'd better do the same!

Nightie nite ya'll!

You too, Quackerator!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 15, 2010)

since we all bailin I am too but i get to sleep late like til 540


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Mitch!
> 
> 
> 
> Stuffed and bloated... The Works pizza dipped in garlic butter, yummmmmmm


Hey Snowy!!........stuffed from a big supper myself!!



chuckb7718 said:


> Whoa...the Quackers can't retaliate iffen I give him a dose?
> 
> 
> Well, well, well....let's see what I can say bout our feathered friend!


I'd go easy there buddy!!



ButcherTony said:


> say it ant so............


It's so!!.......He sent me a text to say hey to Chuck since Chuck was calling him out!!



rhbama3 said:


> 0515 is gonna get here soon so i better call it a night. Ya'll take care!


G'night Robert!!.......Hope your day goes well tomorrow!!



Hankus said:


> its so RUTT told us


Got it from the horses mouth!!



chuckb7718 said:


> Yes it is, so I'd better do the same!
> 
> Nightie nite ya'll!
> 
> You too, Quackerator!


Nitey Nite ChuckiePoo!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Yes it is, so I'd better do the same!
> 
> Nightie nite ya'll!
> 
> You too, Quackerator!


Night Chuckiepoo 


Hankus said:


> since we all bailin I am too but i get to sleep late like til 540


Night Hankus!!!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!........stuffed from a big supper myself!!
> 
> I'd go easy there buddy!!
> 
> ...


I think the garlic butter did me in  I'm so glad Im wearin sweat pants


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 15, 2010)

yallarealljustfigmentsofmyimaganation


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 15, 2010)

Good lawd!  Quack ain't even HERE and he's still the center of attention!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey miss Tag and all who else are in here. Happy Thursday nite.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Night Chuckiepoo
> 
> Night Hankus!!!
> 
> I think the garlic butter did me in  I'm so glad Im wearin sweat pants


....Night Snowbabe!!



Seth carter said:


> yallarealljustfigmentsofmyimaganation


You sure about that!!!.....Go back in the basement before I call your daddy Quack!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey miss Tag and all who else are in here. Happy Thursday nite.


Howdy Craig!!.......Time to sneak out the back door, and go to bed!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Good lawd!  Quack ain't even HERE and he's still the center of attention!


I'm sure he's reveling in it 

Hey TagSista! 


hogtrap44 said:


> Hey miss Tag and all who else are in here. Happy Thursday nite.


Hey Craig! 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> ....Night Snowbabe!!
> 
> You sure about that!!!.....Go back in the basement before I call your daddy Quack!!
> 
> Howdy Craig!!.......Time to sneak out the back door, and go to bed!


Night Mitch!!!


Time for me to get to bed... gotta get up early enough to coffee up a bit before headin to get chickens 

Night Folks!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ....Night Snowbabe!!
> 
> You sure about that!!!.....Go back in the basement before I call your daddy Quack!!
> 
> Howdy Craig!!.......Time to sneak out the back door, and go to bed!


Nite Mitch.



SnowHunter said:


> I'm sure he's reveling in it
> 
> Hey TagSista!
> 
> ...


Nite there Snowy, Ya'll have a gooden.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow nite in deadsville.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> since we all bailin I am too but i get to sleep late like til 540





rhbama3 said:


> 0515 is gonna get here soon so i better call it a night. Ya'll take care!



Get up at 3am,am at work by 4am...sometimes I get ho,e before the sun goes down,other days not so much....then there is the fishing trips on the weekend


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> yallarealljustfigmentsofmyimaganation



maybe but probly not



Tag-a-long said:


> Good lawd!  Quack ain't even HERE and he's still the center of attention!



that tell ya how slow it is without him



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey miss Tag and all who else are in here. Happy Thursday nite.



Howdy HT



jmfauver said:


> Get up at 3am,am at work by 4am...sometimes I get ho,e before the sun goes down,other days not so much....then there is the fishing trips on the weekend



yeah I tell em at work I get to sleep late on work days and they look at me like I'm


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yeah I tell em at work I get to sleep late on work days and they look at me like I'm



Ain't that the truth!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 16, 2010)

Come on 12 o'clock!!  Mornin folks!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Come on 12 o'clock!!  Mornin folks!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 16, 2010)

jmfauver said:


>


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>



you made my BBQ sauce and ribs yet?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2010)

BBQ BBQ BBQ BBQ I  tripod 


sorry I was temporarily taken over by the spirit of BBQBOSS


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2010)

BEEEEEEEEEEEEER  I'm back in time to  be gone 

off to werk


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 16, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you made my BBQ sauce and ribs yet?



Nope, aint made nothing yet.  Kids been out of town all week... been busy. 



Hankus said:


> BBQ BBQ BBQ BBQ I  tripod
> 
> 
> sorry I was temporarily taken over by the spirit of BBQBOSS





Now go drink a beer, ya hippy!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 16, 2010)

And im gonna be in blue ridge all weekend.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> And im gonna be in blue ridge all weekend.



Thats fine I will be in Marietta on Monday the 26th....so ya better get it done next weekend


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 16, 2010)

morning Hankus


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 16, 2010)

Good Friday Morning!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 16, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Thats fine I will be in Marietta on Monday the 26th....so ya better get it done next weekend



I'll see what i can do.  Birthday/blast weekend so im not promising anything.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I'll see what i can do.  Birthday/blast weekend so im not promising anything.



I know how ya roll my friend...If you do get the sauce We will hook up if not no big deal....Are you going to the blast?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Friday Morning!



Hello trouble!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 16, 2010)

Mornin Yall!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 16, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I know how ya roll my friend...If you do get the sauce We will hook up if not no big deal....Are you going to the blast?



Not sure but if i do i will bring it and if not, I may just send it with someone to give to you.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!!



morning snowey


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Not sure but if i do i will bring it and if not, I may just send it with someone to give to you.



Which ever...I ran out and my BBQ level is getting low in my blood stream


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!!



How'do Ma'am!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I'll see what i can do.  Birthday/blast weekend so im not promising anything.



That's right, you have a birfday next week!



jmfauver said:


> Hello trouble!



Good morning!



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!!



Hey sista!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 16, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning snowey


Mornin Mike! 


BBQBOSS said:


> How'do Ma'am!


Hey Matty 



OutFishHim said:


> That's right, you have a birfday next week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mornin Sista!  so whats the scoop?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That's right, you have a birfday next week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im coming to the Blast in my Birfday suit!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im coming to the Blast in my Birfday suit!!



 glad we'll aint comin then


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im coming to the Blast in my Birfday suit!!



Oh yeahhhhh, Nekkid Twista in da parkin lot!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 16, 2010)

Mornin everyone.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2010)

Might I ask for prayers for a fellow employee, who was badly burned yesterday up in the atlanta area.  He really needs them. Thanks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> glad we'll aint comin then





OutFishHim said:


> That's right, you have a birfday next week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moanin gals!!





Sweetwater said:


> Mornin everyone.





Hiya SW, how's the stawkin going??


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin everyone.


Mornin SW  How goes it?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh yeahhhhh, Nekkid Twista in da parkin lot!!!


Mornin Mill!!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Might I ask for prayers for a fellow employee, who was badly burned yesterday up in the atlanta area.  He really needs them. Thanks.



You got em Nick..  Hope he recovers ASAP!!!! :


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Might I ask for prayers for a fellow employee, who was badly burned yesterday up in the atlanta area.  He really needs them. Thanks.



Saw that on the news Nic. Horrible. Is he at Grady? Prayers for him and his family.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin gals!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great....thanks for the book. 



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin SW  How goes it?
> Mornin Mill!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Going good snowy...and you?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Mike!
> Hey Matty
> 
> 
> Mornin Sista!  so whats the scoop?



PM sent...



BBQBOSS said:


> Im coming to the Blast in my Birfday suit!!



I see it enough when you are in my bushes....



Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh yeahhhhh, Nekkid Twista in da parkin lot!!!



Hey Mill!



Sweetwater said:


> Mornin everyone.



Mornin Sweetcheeks!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Saw that on the news Nic. Horrible. Is he at Grady? Prayers for him and his family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doin good here, thanks!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 16, 2010)

Morning folks.  Taking the day off to just kick back.  

How's everyone else doing this morning..


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> PM sent...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin..


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 16, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  Taking the day off to just kick back.
> 
> How's everyone else doing this morning..



Mornin Kim.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Might I ask for prayers for a fellow employee, who was badly burned yesterday up in the atlanta area.  He really needs them. Thanks.



That's not good!  Prayers sent!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  Taking the day off to just kick back.
> 
> How's everyone else doing this morning..



Morning Kim!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Might I ask for prayers for a fellow employee, who was badly burned yesterday up in the atlanta area.  He really needs them. Thanks.



Done Nic, prayers for the GP family.





OutFishHim said:


> PM sent...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Are you calling EVERYBODY  sweetcheeks nowadays??








Sweetwater said:


> Saw that on the news Nic. Horrible. Is he at Grady? Prayers for him and his family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





On a lighter note, it takes YEARS to perfect the art of "stawkin"  I just happen to be one of the best...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 16, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  Taking the day off to just kick back.
> 
> How's everyone else doing this morning..



Mornin Kim! Don't blame ya, you definetly deserve it  

Great here... enjoying a QUIET house, while the kids are busy snoring


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin Kim.





OutFishHim said:


> Morning Kim!



Morning Gang...    We haveing fun yet??


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Kim! Don't blame ya, you definetly deserve it
> 
> Great here... enjoying a QUIET house, while the kids are busy snoring



Hiyaz Snow.  You get the chicken coop finished and loaded yet??


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Done Nic, prayers for the GP family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Jedi master....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 16, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Gang...    We haveing fun yet??



Loads...about to be paintin the inside of the house.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Loads...about to be paintin the inside of the house.



Oh yee Haw...  Sounds more like a job than fun..


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Are you calling EVERYBODY  sweetcheeks nowadays??



NOOO!!! I just can't call you by your name on the open forum!  FF........


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> NOOO!!! I just can't call you by your name on the open forum!  FF........



Sounds like the making of David Allen Cole Re-visited song...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 16, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hiyaz Snow.  You get the chicken coop finished and loaded yet??



I got the lil one done. Gettin 6 RIR's this mornin, infact, gotta get ready here shortly...

Its a triangular chicken tractor style. Not the best construction I've done, but I had to finish it in a hurry last night  They'll only need it till we get moved and get the big coop done, so, hopefully they'll be ok for a few weeks  

We've had some unknown dogs wandering around lately.. methinks I'll hafta be fairly vigilant and keep the bbgun close by, or have a chat with the neighbors across the street


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 16, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Oh yee Haw...  Sounds more like a job than fun..



Yeah...but she who must be obeyed...must be obeyed.



OutFishHim said:


> NOOO!!! I just can't call you by your name on the open forum!  FF........



I knew I was special...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 16, 2010)

ok time to go! Yall have a goodun!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 16, 2010)

Later Snowy...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ok time to go! Yall have a goodun!



Have a good day snowy.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 16, 2010)

Ok, I gonna run for a bit.  Laters folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Loads...about to be paintin the inside of the house.




At least you'll be inside??




OutFishHim said:


> NOOO!!! I just can't call you by your name on the open forum!  FF........




Heatherrrrrrrrrr...




SnowHunter said:


> I got the lil one done. Gettin 6 RIR's this mornin, infact, gotta get ready here shortly...
> 
> Its a triangular chicken tractor style. Not the best construction I've done, but I had to finish it in a hurry last night  They'll only need it till we get moved and get the big coop done, so, hopefully they'll be ok for a few weeks
> 
> We've had some unknown dogs wandering around lately.. methinks I'll hafta be fairly vigilant and keep the bbgun close by, or have a chat with the neighbors across the street





Best I can figure if they ain't wearin collars, SHOOT 'EM!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 16, 2010)

I gots to go too.....meeting the Spouse for lunch at Olive Garden and have to get my hair crap together to go back to work......


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heatherrrrrrrrrr...




Where are you?!?!??!?!?!?!?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Where are you?!?!??!?!?!?!?



Here Im izzzzzzz!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 16, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok, I gonna run for a bit.  Laters folks.



Later kim.



Hooked On Quack said:


> At least you'll be inside??



Yeah....ya gotta look at the bright side.



OutFishHim said:


> I gots to go too.....meeting the Spouse for lunch at Olive Garden and have to get my hair crap together to go back to work......



Congrats on going back to work.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 16, 2010)

Mo'nin Kim, SW, Nic and the rest of you heathens. 

Heard about that on 750 this morning.  They augered into a natural gas main.  Said the guy that got burned was in a cherry picker and he jumped from it and his life line was still attached to him and he just dangled over the fire causing severe burns to 80% of his body. Bad stuff.  Prayers go out to him and his family.


SW- yeah hes at Grady


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mo'nin Kim, SW, Nic and the rest of you heathens.
> 
> Heard about that on 750 this morning.  They augered into a natural gas main.  Said the guy that got burned was in a cherry picker and he jumped from it and his life line was still attached to him and he just dangled over the fire causing severe burns to 80% of his body. Bad stuff.  Prayers go out to him and his family.
> 
> ...



Mornin...

Yeah....that was a horrible accident.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2010)

IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

















 But my last day of "Enjoyable Employment"


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So sorry. Mornin keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> So sorry. Mornin keebs.



~~sigh~~ me too, but it's gonna be ok, I'm gonna have a heart to heart creek wading talk with myself this weekend & start next week with a great attitude, I'll show her who the bigger person is when I come in smiling & greetin my co-workers every morning, I REFUSE to let her get me down anymore!! 
God is Good!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ~~sigh~~ me too, but it's gonna be ok, I'm gonna have a heart to heart creek wading talk with myself this weekend & start next week with a great attitude, I'll show her who the bigger person is when I come in smiling & greetin my co-workers every morning, I REFUSE to let her get me down anymore!!
> God is Good!!!



I had the same problem which drug on for years. It finally took care of it's self. Give people enough rope...Or...folks that play checkers shouldn't mess with folks that play chess.

Yep...God is good.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I had the same problem which drug on for years. It finally took care of it's self. Give people enough rope...Or...folks that play checkers shouldn't mess with folks that play chess.
> 
> Yep...God is good.



I know there are others that have & had to put up with co-workers like these but ~~sheesh~~ it sure isn't any fun "in the here & now" (while it's going on) it doesn't look like there is a light at the end of the tunnel except for the train lights, yahknowwhatImean???


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I know there are others that have & had to put up with co-workers like these but ~~sheesh~~ it sure isn't any fun "in the here & now" (while it's going on) it doesn't look like there is a light at the end of the tunnel except for the train lights, yahknowwhatImean???



May the Lord grant you patience and strength.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> May the Lord grant you patience and strength.



 thank you!  <--mt. dew


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> thank you!  <--mt. dew



You're welcome sweetie....<-----pepsi


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im coming to the Blast in my Birfday suit!!


Make sure you iron it


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Make sure you iron it



 ouch!  oh wait, we're talking BBQBoss here, the heat man himself............ never mind............


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 16, 2010)

Word


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 16, 2010)

mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2010)

hdm03 said:


> Word


  which one? 



Seth carter said:


> mornin



 check your clock again there young'un!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> which one?
> 
> 
> 
> check your clock again there young'un!



dang i slept late


----------



## slip (Jul 16, 2010)

nice knife keebler.

get any blood on it yet?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> dang i slept late


I *almost* slipped & called you slip for that blunder!  



slip said:


> nice knife keebler.
> 
> get any blood on it yet?



 NO...............  I can only  it'll have some on it come deer season.............. although, to be honest?  It's 'bout too dang purty to use!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 16, 2010)

man that nap stunk


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> man that nap stunk



 at least you got one!  4:22, 5:22, 6:22 that's what I looked at on the clock every time I woke up this morning!!  Been like that most of the week!! 
OH, Hi Tiny!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> at least you got one!  4:22, 5:22, 6:22 that's what I looked at on the clock every time I woke up this morning!!  Been like that most of the week!!
> OH, Hi Tiny!



1115pm pager went off got home 1pm,laid down phone rang,answered it,laid back down so at 2pm some idjit starts ringing the door bell and knocking at the same time,he wants to know if I want my grass cut,I cut it yesterday

Oh and love the knife Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> 1115pm pager went off got home 1pm,laid down phone rang,answered it,laid back down so at 2pm some idjit starts ringing the door bell and knocking at the same time,he wants to know if I want my grass cut,I cut it yesterday
> 
> Oh and love the knife Keebs



 not good, go take another nap then! 
 thanks!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 16, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> man that nap stunk



What type of cheese do you prefer with your WhINE!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> not good, go take another nap then!
> thanks!



Thanks...But now I am doing some medical research ....PM coming



BBQBOSS said:


> What type of cheese do you prefer with your WhINE!!!



Maybe I need to come over that way for a visit and bring my friends along...maybe provide you some corrective advice


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2010)

only 20 posts since 9am? 
Starting to see a glimmer of light at the end of the tunnel here at the big house. Hope its not a train again. 
Keebs, that is one UGLY knife!
Why don't you give it to me?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> only 20 posts since 9am?
> Starting to see a glimmer of light at the end of the tunnel here at the big house. Hope its not a train again.
> Keebs, that is one UGLY knife!
> Why don't you give it to me?



afternoon.....No that train hit me last night....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2010)

Howdy, ain`t around much. Keebs, mighty nice Tabor blade. An advantage is that sheep horn handle. When it get blood on it, it gets sticky so it will not slip in your hand. 

Oh, use that knife. Even though it is purty, it is made to be used, and will stand up to whatever you use it for.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> only 20 posts since 9am?
> Starting to see a glimmer of light at the end of the tunnel here at the big house. Hope its not a train again.
> Keebs, that is one UGLY knife!
> Why don't you give it to me?


U such a funnny Man!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, ain`t around much. Keebs, mighty nice Tabor blade. An advantage is that sheep horn handle. When it get blood on it, it gets sticky so it will not slip in your hand.
> 
> Oh, use that knife. Even though it is purty, it is made to be used, and will stand up to whatever you use it for.


Nic, I believe ya, I just hope I can do it justice on a deer this season!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 16, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Maybe I need to come over that way for a visit and bring my friends along...maybe provide you some corrective advice



Easy Cheesy!  He lives in my 'hood....you'd never get out alive.....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Easy Cheesy!  He lives in my 'hood....you'd never get out alive.....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Easy Cheesy!  He lives in my 'hood....you'd never get out alive.....



Ain't worried about getting out,I have been on " expendable " missions before


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 16, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Ain't worried about getting out,I have been on " expendable " missions before



Easy Rambo.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 16, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Ain't worried about getting out,I have been on " expandable " missions before



Ewwww.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ~~sigh~~ me too, but it's gonna be ok, I'm gonna have a heart to heart creek wading talk with myself this weekend & start next week with a great attitude, I'll show her who the bigger person is when I come in smiling & greetin my co-workers every morning, I REFUSE to let her get me down anymore!!
> God is Good!!!



Atta girl!! (beer)


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Easy Rambo.



No I am too fat for Rambo




OutFishHim said:


> Ewwww.......



Been there done that....


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 16, 2010)

achew


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Atta girl!! (beer)






Seth carter said:


> achew



bless you


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> bless you



thank you


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 16, 2010)

Ol Boy got a set of spurs on him  Actually, he's got double spurs  But the second set grows in a U shape 

These kinda spurs would make a turkey hunter jealous  They're about 2 1/2"


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 16, 2010)

That's a bad bird there snowy. We gunna be fighten em on friday nights ?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 16, 2010)

ya'll ain't ready...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 16, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Thanks...But now I am doing some medical research ....PM coming
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I need to come over that way for a visit and bring my friends along...maybe provide you some corrective advice





OutFishHim said:


> Easy Cheesy!  He lives in my 'hood....you'd never get out alive.....




'Nuff said, Tiny!


----------



## slip (Jul 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ol Boy got a set of spurs on him  Actually, he's got double spurs  But the second set grows in a U shape
> 
> These kinda spurs would make a turkey hunter jealous  They're about 2 1/2"



is he a RIR?


hope you got some chain mail


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 16, 2010)

Just popped in to say
here's a few pic's a Bruno's Chickens


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2010)

slip said:


> is he a RIR?
> 
> 
> hope you got some chain mail



Thats what i was thinking. I'd seriously consider filing them spurs down Snowbabe. If he gets territorial and ornery he's gonna hurt somebody. I'd at least talk to one of the resident chicken whisperers about it. 

On a lighter note, home before dark! Who'd a thunk it. Just waiting on the rain to stop to hook up the trailer and get ready for some hog hunting in the morning with Fishbabe. I mean Fishbait!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2010)

Maaaaaaan, it's flooding out and I gotta go to work.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 16, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Just popped in to say
> here's a few pic's a Bruno's Chickens


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



 What


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Nope, aint made nothing yet.  Kids been out of town all week... been busy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



idjit to hippy I see no improvement



Nicodemus said:


> Might I ask for prayers for a fellow employee, who was badly burned yesterday up in the atlanta area.  He really needs them. Thanks.







Keebs said:


> ~~sigh~~ me too, but it's gonna be ok, I'm gonna have a heart to heart creek wading talk with myself this weekend & start next week with a great attitude, I'll show her who the bigger person is when I come in smiling & greetin my co-workers every morning, I REFUSE to let her get me down anymore!!
> God is Good!!!



Wear the black I'm tellin yas



Seth carter said:


>



Howdy seth


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



what? You don't like chickens?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> On a lighter note, home before dark! Who'd a thunk it. Just waiting on the rain to stop to hook up the trailer and get ready for some hog hunting in the morning with Fishbabe. I mean Fishbait!




That's fine. Yall just go have fun while I'm here slaving over this oven.    


Oh yeah, have fun sittin in the "love shack" in the morning.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 16, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> What



idk just bored


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> idk just bored



OK...... Wait just a minute. Loadin up some more Chick pics.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> idk just bored



an acronym and 2 correctly spelled words  slacker


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> That's fine. Yall just go have fun while I'm here slaving over this oven.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, have fun sittin in the "love shack" in the morning.


Fishbait will be all over the place in the morning like a 4 wheeler riding ninja. I figure brian can hunt while i take a nap. He can wake me up when its time to shoot something. 
I wonder what the poundage rating on that stand is.....


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 16, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> OK...... Wait just a minute. Loadin up some more Chick pics.



i had a rooster named lunch


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Fishbait will be all over the place in the morning like a 4 wheeler riding ninja. I figure brian can hunt while i take a nap. He can wake me up when its time to shoot something.
> I wonder what the poundage rating on that stand is.....



You can save weight by taking less ammo. 

Not gonna need more than one bullet anyway.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You can save weight by taking less ammo.
> 
> Not gonna need more than one bullet anyway.



Quoting myself to say.... stop... scratch that. 

Just leave the gun and carry the ammo and a slingshot to plink the bullets at em with. 

Same end results.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You can save weight by taking less ammo.
> 
> Not gonna need more than one bullet anyway.



I'm taking my Cannon in the morning. I figure 4 3.5 inch 00buck shells should clear a foodplot nicely. If we're lucky and they show up.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> 'Nuff said, Tiny!



Get back in the kitchen 



rhbama3 said:


> I'm taking my Cannon in the morning. I figure 4 3.5 inch 00buck shells should clear a foodplot nicely. If we're lucky and they show up.


they will be there


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 16, 2010)

my dads going to the ER


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> my dads going to the ER



What happened?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 16, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> What happened?



4 hornets to the face


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> That's a bad bird there snowy. We gunna be fighten em on friday nights ?


Gots ya a death wish, do ya? 



slip said:


> is he a RIR?
> 
> 
> hope you got some chain mail


They said he was, so, I'm goin with......... Yes 

Right.... 


MoonPie said:


> Just popped in to say
> here's a few pic's a Bruno's Chickens


Oh nice chickies ya got there 


rhbama3 said:


> Thats what i was thinking. I'd seriously consider filing them spurs down Snowbabe. If he gets territorial and ornery he's gonna hurt somebody. I'd at least talk to one of the resident chicken whisperers about it.
> 
> On a lighter note, home before dark! Who'd a thunk it. Just waiting on the rain to stop to hook up the trailer and get ready for some hog hunting in the morning with Fishbabe. I mean Fishbait!


Really.. you gonna get in there and do it? 

He's shown no signs of agressiveness, and if he had, taking him out of the cage woulda been primo time for it... He's even nice to the hens with they do da deed (yes, he's been busy since they've settled in   ) So, for now, I'm leaving em... We'll see how things go...  


Seth carter said:


> 4 hornets to the face



Ouch.. hope he's outta there asap


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> 4 hornets to the face



not good


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> 4 hornets to the face



Ouch, Seth. Is he allergic to bee stings? Hope they get him taken care of quickly!


----------



## slip (Jul 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> 4 hornets to the face



is he driving him self there?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2010)

Last Sunday, Fishbait and i got a Little Debbie honeybun with almond cream for breakfast that was not very good so we didn't finish them. Do ya'll have any idea what a week in a hot truck does to those thangs? Ain't pretty....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Last Sunday, Fishbait and i got a Little Debbie honeybun with almond cream for breakfast that was not very good so we didn't finish them. Do ya'll have any idea what a week in a hot truck does to those thangs? Ain't pretty....



,is it as bad as a chocolate martini on a laptop? And I have a few pictures


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> 4 hornets to the face



Wow.  Hope he's OK.  I got a slight alergy too.  You PLEASE, GO WITH HIM NOW. You may need to take care of the driving.


Jason. How y'all doin today.  I got to go but wanted to say HEY


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ouch, Seth. Is he allergic to bee stings? Hope they get him taken care of quickly!



i dont think he is


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 16, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Wow.  Hope he's OK.  I got a slight alergy too.  You PLEASE, GO WITH HIM NOW. You may need to take care of the driving.
> 
> 
> 
> Jason. How y'all doin today.  I got to go but wanted to say HEY



im not at his house im at my moms


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i dont think he is



Thats great! A benadryl/epi. shot and he'll be good as new. Probably have a little whelp where he got stung in the morning but hopefully little else.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> ,is it as bad as a chocolate martini on a laptop? And I have a few pictures



Show them to Bubbette. She did it!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 16, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Wow.  Hope he's OK.  I got a slight alergy too.  You PLEASE, GO WITH HIM NOW. You may need to take care of the driving.
> 
> 
> 
> Jason. How y'all doin today.  I got to go but wanted to say HEY



Hey moonpie...been a long day I am getting ready for bed,and if the pager stays quick I am gonna go see the olcaptain and crew at wallace dam in the morning


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats great! A benadryl/epi. shot and he'll be good as new. Probably have a little whelp where he got stung in the morning but hopefully little else.



yep my grampa drove him to the er


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Show them to Bubbette. She did it!



Should I start a this is your laptop,this is your laptop after 1 chocolate martini thread?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Should I start a this is your laptop,this is your laptop after 1 chocolate martini thread?



um..... i better go pack the truck!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> um..... i better go pack the truck!



guess that means yes


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 16, 2010)

FINALLY!!!

Pig Bomb is coming on and I've got a chance to watch it.    


In between pie baking that is. 


Wobbert-Woo , Fishbait hopping in the shower, gettin all gussied up for ya.   

Look for him around 11 I'm guessing.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> FINALLY!!!
> 
> Pig Bomb is coming on and I've got a chance to watch it.
> 
> ...



I guess i'll have to eat this steak and tater alone then. 
I thought Helen and Jenny were coming home tomorrow, but they called and are homeward bound tonight.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 16, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Should I start a this is your laptop,this is your laptop after 1 chocolate martini thread?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>



what happens in New Orleans, STAYS in New Orleans......
unless everybody on GON knows all about it before you even make it back to Mobile, Al.!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>



Pictures for sale in the gift shop 



rhbama3 said:


> what happens in New Orleans, STAYS in New Orleans......
> unless everybody on GON knows all about it before you even make it back to Mobile, Al.!



I still have the keyboard,I can get some better pictures


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>



the keyboard still smells like chocolate....My wife came in and asked if I melted some chocolate,I showed her the keyboard and she asked " how did someone pour chocolate sauce into a laptop"...

Now you know what I deal with on a daily basis


----------



## slip (Jul 16, 2010)

rain.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 16, 2010)

Okay, yep. 22 minutes into Pig Bomb confirms what Wobbert-Woo  told me. I was certainly listening to two boars fighting a few weeks ago.  It was a rather horrible sound to listen to off and on for over an hour. 

Various scenes so far have shown me why Fisbait and Wobbert-Woo  would much rather I didn't hunt from the ground with my bow.  

I'm not totally buying into the downright mean streaks and aggressiveness, some of it seems a little forced. What they don't explain is, you just cornered a scared animal, he's gonna try and defend himself. 


And why in the name of everything holy, if they're on here griping about the population, did they let the two boars go after obtaining hair samples instead of killing them? 




I will say this, I sure wish we could see some of the big boys at our place that they're showing.


----------



## Otis (Jul 16, 2010)

Coffee


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2010)

Self! said:


> Coffee


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> what happens in New Orleans, STAYS in New Orleans......
> unless everybody on GON knows all about it before you even make it back to Mobile, Al.!





jmfauver said:


> Pictures for sale in the gift shop
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the keyboard,I can get some better pictures


Postcards!!! 



jmfauver said:


> the keyboard still smells like chocolate....My wife came in and asked if I melted some chocolate,I showed her the keyboard and she asked " how did someone pour chocolate sauce into a laptop"...
> 
> Now you know what I deal with on a daily basis





turtlebug said:


> Okay, yep. 22 minutes into Pig Bomb confirms what Wobbert-Woo  told me. I was certainly listening to two boars fighting a few weeks ago.  It was a rather horrible sound to listen to off and on for over an hour.
> 
> Various scenes so far have shown me why Fisbait and Wobbert-Woo  would much rather I didn't hunt from the ground with my bow.
> 
> ...


 some people 

Hi BugsyMama 


Self! said:


> Coffee


Musta ran out, huh?


----------



## Otis (Jul 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>


 








SnowHunter said:


> Musta ran out, huh?


 

I found a good German blend.


----------



## slip (Jul 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'm not totally buying into the downright mean streaks and aggressiveness, some of it seems a little forced. What they don't explain is, you just cornered a scared animal, he's gonna try and defend himself.



yup thats how it goes. some idiot human messes with a animal and the animal does what comes natural, defend its self. and then everyone goes around calling it rabid or just plain evil...

cant tell ya how many times i saw that while working at the shelter. people would swear that peacock is just plain vicious

no...if your kid quit trying to pull its tail feathers it would be fine.



off the soap box now


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 16, 2010)

Self! said:


> I found a good German blend.



They make good house keepers too, so I've heard


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 16, 2010)

evening fly-by.

Howdy folks..


----------



## Otis (Jul 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> They make good house keepers too, so I've heard


 


You should what she can do to a beer.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 16, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening fly-by.
> 
> Howdy folks..


Howdy Kim! enjoy a relaxin day off? 



Self! said:


> You should what she can do to a beer.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2010)

Where's Beerkus??? Anyone seen'em??  If'n anyone see's him, tell'm I'm lookin for him, K? thanks........

Evenin Ya'll!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 16, 2010)

howdy guys and gals,evenin keebs i likes your new tabor...dont go cuttin nobody that dont need cuttin.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2010)

OOHHHH Wait, I almost forgotted, heard from Jeff C. he said to tell ya'll................ hold on, I got here somewhere................let's see it was.............. dang, he said he was 'bout an hour from Kansas City, computer not working.............. oh yeah.....................















HEY MY HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2010)

slip said:


> yup thats how it goes. some idiot human messes with a animal and the animal does what comes natural, defend its self. and then everyone goes around calling it rabid or just plain evil...
> 
> cant tell ya how many times i saw that while working at the shelter. people would swear that peacock is just plain vicious
> 
> ...


Peacocks ARE vicious. If i hadn't like the land i was turkey hunting on, I'd have blown his head off. 
Fool thing ran to me across a field and kept trying to peck me. 



Keebs said:


> Where's Beerkus??? Anyone seen'em??  If'n anyone see's him, tell'm I'm lookin for him, K? thanks........
> 
> Evenin Ya'll!


Hi Keeby!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> howdy guys and gals,evenin keebs i likes your new tabor...dont go cuttin nobody that dont need cuttin.



Not me darlin', I be da lover, not da fighter................ unless I gotta be....................


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Not me darlin', I be da lover, not da fighter................ unless I gotta be....................



i hear ya,but a woman with a shiny new tabor is.......a sexy thing


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Not me darlin', I be da lover, not da fighter................ unless I gotta be....................



I like my women just a little on the slashy side! 




yeah, i know that was bad....


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I like my women just a little on the slashy side!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but funny just the same!.what's up bama


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> i hear ya,but a woman with a shiny new tabor is.......a sexy thing






rhbama3 said:


> I like my women just a little on the slashy side!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 He thinks my knife is S-E-X-Y!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi ya Keebs and all who are here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> but funny just the same!.what's up bama


just waiting on daylight to hunt hogs and getting in a few flirty comments to Keebs before the Battle Axe gets home. 


Keebs said:


> He thinks my knife is S-E-X-Y!!


Yes. Yes, i do.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 16, 2010)

im bord


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> He thinks my knife is S-E-X-Y!!



now i'm no kenny chesney,but keebs we just might have a hit!.you and me kid....we could go place's


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey Robert, long time huh.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebs and all who are here.



hey man,whats going on.i'm gonna shoot you a pm bout a fishin trip.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im bord



youngin you still up,howdy seth


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Where's Beerkus??? Anyone seen'em??  If'n anyone see's him, tell'm I'm lookin for him, K? thanks........
> 
> Evenin Ya'll!


Hey Sista 


DAWGsfan2 said:


> howdy guys and gals,evenin keebs i likes your new tabor...dont go cuttin nobody that dont need cuttin.


Hey Andy!



Keebs said:


> OOHHHH Wait, I almost forgotted, heard from Jeff C. he said to tell ya'll................ hold on, I got here somewhere................let's see it was.............. dang, he said he was 'bout an hour from Kansas City, computer not working.............. oh yeah.....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell Jeff HIIIIIIIIIII for me!! 


rhbama3 said:


> Peacocks ARE vicious. If i hadn't like the land i was turkey hunting on, I'd have blown his head off.
> Fool thing ran to me across a field and kept trying to peck me.
> 
> 
> Hi Keeby!


  I woulda paid good money for that video.. though I think the mental image is just bout priceless   


hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebs and all who are here.


Hey Craig


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> just waiting on daylight to hunt hogs and getting in a few flirty comments to Keebs before the Battle Axe gets home.
> 
> Yes. Yes, i do.



well,good luck with the pork chops.hope ya'll get a goodun


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista
> Hey Andy!
> 
> 
> ...



hello snowy,hows the chicken's coming along.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 16, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> hey man,whats going on.i'm gonna shoot you a pm bout a fishin trip.


Shoot away, i need to get on some good water soon afore i bust wide open.



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista
> Hey Andy!
> 
> 
> ...


Heeeeey Snowster, hope you and yours are doing fine,  oh yeah,.....an Splat too.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 16, 2010)

I believe Robert's gots tangleisums on da fangers.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebs and all who are here.


Evenin, HT! 



Seth carter said:


> im bord


 I thought you were Seth?? 



DAWGsfan2 said:


> now i'm no kenny chesney,but keebs we just might have a hit!.you and me kid....we could go place's


   



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista
> Hey Andy!
> 
> 
> ...



Will do, next text....... 
Now WHERE is BEERKUS?????????? OOOHHH WAIT, it's Friday nite, HuddleHouse, Waffle House, WJ's house????


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I believe Robert's gots tangleisums on da fangers.



Naw, HT. Just sitting here watching TV and getting my gear in order. Can't decide whether to take shotgun and buckshot or rifle. Or both and decide in the morning.

Hey Seth! How's your Dad?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Evenin, HT!
> 
> 
> I thought you were Seth??
> ...


Hey Keebs, long time. Hows those perty horses. Hey i like yer avatar. Sweet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista
> Hey Andy!
> 
> 
> ...



stoopid bird.....
A couple of swats to the noggin with my camo hat sent him running back to the house.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, HT. Just sitting here watching TV and getting my gear in order. Can't decide whether to take shotgun and buckshot or rifle. Or both and decide in the morning.
> 
> Hey Seth! How's your Dad?


Well if you go shotgun. I use an 870 s/p mag. With slug barrel, Rem copper sabot slugs and sight with Bushnell red dot. Or then there's the trusty .270 Rem with 140gr, tack drivin at 100yds. Which ever you do; good luck!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Keebs, long time. Hows those perty horses. Hey i like yer avatar. Sweet.



Horses are limpin', gotta get a farrier to them, one is FOR SURE fixing to leave the property  if it works out!  I do NOT have the back nor the shoulder strength no more to do farrier work, something has to give! 
Thanks on the avatar, that be my new "bling" from *Big Poppa* Suhweet, huh???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well if you go shotgun. I use an 870 s/p mag. With slug barrel, Rem copper sabot slugs and sight with Bushnell red dot. Or then there's the trusty .270 Rem with 140gr, tack drivin at 100yds. Which ever you do; good luck!



12ga. 3.5 inch 00 buck(1200fps) at 30-50 yards. Reckon that'll put down a 125 pounder with no problem? Honestly, i don't shoot buckshot often enough to know its capabilities at different distances.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 16, 2010)

What up Folks


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> 12ga. 3.5 inch 00 buck(1200fps) at 30-50 yards. Reckon that'll put down a 125 pounder with no problem? Honestly, i don't shoot buckshot often enough to know its capabilities at different distances.


Yes that will work. Good in thick cover. When i use buck, it's Fed pr, copper plated 3in. Good to go. Gots a whump to it. Costy a bit but better than plain lead ball in 00.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 16, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up Folks


Heeeey Doug. Good to see you up an about.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 16, 2010)

okay, things to do. Appreciate the info, HT!
See ya Doug and Dawgfan!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 16, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up Folks



what up my brother,nothing like coming home  a doug


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Heeeey Doug. Good to see you up an about.



Hope all is good with ya. Been missing the ol zoo crew but the ol eyes are getting heavy, been a long day in the sunshine state Dude I can't wait ta show ya these custom rods my stepdad build for me and Tanner. He went above and beyond gona be a great fit for the 7000's.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, things to do. Appreciate the info, HT!
> See ya Doug and Dawgfan!



have a good one bama,and be safe out there tomorrow.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, things to do. Appreciate the info, HT!
> See ya Doug and Dawgfan!


See ya Robert. Have a gooden. Get a bigun!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, things to do. Appreciate the info, HT!
> See ya Doug and Dawgfan!


Have a good one Bama



DAWGsfan2 said:


> what up my brother,nothing like coming home  a doug


Not much bro, just enjoyin some time off and this nice weather. Ya it's nice to be back but man this place changes from month to month.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 16, 2010)

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hmmmmmmmm



Your Avatar skeeeers me


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up Folks



Hey sweet thang, been MISSING you & yours!!!! 
Hope ya'll had a good trip, glad ya'll are back!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2010)

Gotta go eat, bbl..............


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well,...Ya'll have a gooden. My awake time has once again been French fried. The yak sack gonna be welcome fo sho, so nite all.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 16, 2010)

heylo


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> heylo



gooonite...........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Peacocks ARE vicious. If i hadn't like the land i was turkey hunting on, I'd have blown his head off.
> Fool thing ran to me across a field and kept trying to peck me.
> 
> 
> Hi Keeby!


Don't call her that I'm still not used to calling her Keebs!!!



Keebs said:


> He thinks my knife is S-E-X-Y!!


........Hello Darlin!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebs and all who are here.


Howdy Craig!!



dougefresh said:


> What up Folks


Dougie where ya been man!!



DAWGsfan2 said:


> what up my brother,nothing like coming home  a doug


Whasup Andy!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't call her that I'm still not used to calling her Keebs!!!
> 
> ........Hello Darlin!!
> 
> ...



 You can still call me Darlin', darlin'!    

gawd what a week...............


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 17, 2010)

yay! nuthin got fried from the power surge!!!! 

yall enjoy.. Im outta hear


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You can still call me Darlin', darlin'!


G'night Darlin!!



SnowHunter said:


> yay! nuthin got fried from the power surge!!!!
> 
> yall enjoy.. Im outta hear


Hey Snowy!!..........Good night, and sweet dreams!!


Good night folks!! I'm outta here, and headed to bed!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 17, 2010)

anybody home


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Buck (Jul 17, 2010)

Any young bucks in here have any advice for the young fella in the on topic with hemorrhoid issues?  Keep your responses on topic and clean, please..  Those Mods over there mean serious bidness...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 17, 2010)

Morning folks.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 17, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> Any young bucks in here have any advice for the young fella in the on topic with hemorrhoid issues?  Keep your responses on topic and clean, please..  Those Mods over there mean serious bidness...



Oh sure.... entice us over there and then tell us we can't play!!!   



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.



Mornin' Kim!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> Any young bucks in here have any advice for the young fella in the on topic with hemorrhoid issues?  Keep your responses on topic and clean, please..  Those Mods over there mean serious bidness...



Dr. Quack is on call...





Tag-a-long said:


> Oh sure.... entice us over there and then tell us we can't play!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin' Kim!





Hiya Elaine!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dr. Quack is on call...
> 
> 
> Hiya Elaine!!



Mornin' ... how's my girl??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Mornin' ... how's my girl??




She looks good, just rubbing in Neosporin and giving her a Benadryl  smothered in peanut butter every morning.  Got ya'lls campsite picked out, but I want some input from ya'll.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She looks good, just rubbing in Neosporin and giving her a Benadryl  smothered in peanut butter every morning.  Got ya'lls campsite picked out, but I want some input from ya'll.



 

Sweeet ... you got like 500 yds or so of drop cord???   

I finally sucked it up and started FF with Tucker this week.  It hasn't been bad at all.  He's taking it so well I'm starting to wonder if I'm doing it right!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Sweeet ... you got like 500 yds or so of drop cord???
> 
> I finally sucked it up and started FF with Tucker this week.  It hasn't been bad at all.  He's taking it so well I'm starting to wonder if I'm doing it right!





No, but I do have a Honda generator that you are more than welcome to!!


Good job Elaine, FF is hard on the owner and sometimes the retriever!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 17, 2010)

Morning


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 17, 2010)

Mornin drive-by 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 have a good day y'all


----------



## SFStephens (Jul 17, 2010)

HELLO.......HELlo......helllooooooo


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 17, 2010)

SFStephens said:


> HELLO.......HELlo......helllooooooo


Whasup Shane!!.......Where ya been???


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 17, 2010)

Shane!!!  That really you? 


Mitch


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Shane!!!  That really you?
> 
> 
> Mitch


Hey Snowy!!.........Good to see the chickens are already starting to earn their  keep!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 17, 2010)

Good morning folks!

Talk to ya'll later! 

I'm busy looking for that 'deer popper' recipe!
Prolly find it around deer season!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!.........Good to see the chickens are already starting to earn their  keep!!


I can't believe it  After the frog strangler last night, bout 3 hours of torrential downpours/thunder and lightening, I Figure they wouldn't lay for a week!  Stumbled out there soon as I woke up and there they were  Had to get Ian to crawl in there and get em for me  


chuckb7718 said:


> Good morning folks!
> 
> Talk to ya'll later!
> 
> ...


Mornin Chuckiepoo!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Chuckiepoo!



Mornin back atcha Snowiepoo!

Talk at ya later!


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 17, 2010)

Black hog down! Bubba done got him another piggie today!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 17, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Mornin back atcha Snowiepoo!
> 
> Talk at ya later!


Have a goodun!!! 


Bubbette said:


> Black hog down! Bubba done got him another piggie today!



woohoo!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2010)

Congrats on the eggs, snowy, don't forget to get folks to save you some egg cartons, you're gonna need them!! 

Afternoon folks!!


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2010)

why do they make circular cheese when THEY KNOW bread is square


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2010)

slip said:


> why do they make circular cheese when THEY KNOW bread is square



uuuuhhhh, because some bread is round as well??


----------



## Otis (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Jul 17, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Black hog down! Bubba done got him another piggie today!



WWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOO


Ya better have him play the lottery


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2010)

Self! said:


>


----------



## Otis (Jul 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


>


 



Think Miguel did it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Black hog down! Bubba done got him another piggie today!





That's my Pookie!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2010)

Self! said:


> Think Miguel did it?


His name DOES keep popping up, don't it? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> That's my Pookie!!



Just makes ya wanna  don't it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> His name DOES keep popping up, don't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Just makes ya wanna  don't it?



Hiya Keebs!!!

Bring that tabor to FPG, I just wanna touch it!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hi!



Hey FF!!  Grrrrrrr!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey FF!!  Grrrrrrr!!



Hey FF!  You working again tonight?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Keebs!!!
> 
> Bring that tabor to FPG, I just wanna touch it!!


Darlin', I doubt seriously I'll be going much of anywhere without it near or on me! 
private viewing may be available........ 



OutFishHim said:


> Hi!



 HEELLllllooooo sista!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Darlin', I doubt seriously I'll be going much of anywhere without it near or on me!
> private viewing may be available........
> 
> 
> ...



Hello Sista!

Just had a Peach Mojito at the Mexican joint.......lordy, that was some kind of good!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> 4 hornets to the face



howd he come out 



Keebs said:


> Where's Beerkus??? Anyone seen'em??  If'n anyone see's him, tell'm I'm lookin for him, K? thanks........
> 
> Evenin Ya'll!





Keebs said:


> OOHHHH Wait, I almost forgotted, heard from Jeff C. he said to tell ya'll................ hold on, I got here somewhere................let's see it was.............. dang, he said he was 'bout an hour from Kansas City, computer not working.............. oh yeah.....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what? and thanks fer the jethro update



Keebs said:


> Evenin, HT!
> 
> 
> I thought you were Seth??
> ...



what?



dougefresh said:


> What up Folks



hey douge



Bubbette said:


> Black hog down! Bubba done got him another piggie today!



schweet fer the bamer



OutFishHim said:


> Hello Sista!
> 
> Just had a Peach Mojito at the Mexican joint.......lordy, that was some kind of good!



peach daquiri thats the stuff not no mojito


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

buncha nutz


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> peach daquiri thats the stuff not no mojito



Excuse me!  But Mojitos are very good!

I was going to get a margarita but the little dude said they had a drink special on those...


And hi....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Excuse me!  But Mojitos are very good!
> 
> I was going to get a margarita but the little dude said they had a drink special on those...
> 
> ...



always go with the special


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2010)

God; I love beer


Just wanted to share that


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 17, 2010)

boo


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

hdm03 said:


> God; I love beer
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share that



then you will fit rite in rite cher


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> boo



lalalalala


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> what? and thanks fer the jethro update
> what?


 was just wondering where ya were, dat's all! 



Hankus said:


> buncha nutz


 *duh* and you thought it be how else??? 



hdm03 said:


> God; I love beer
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share that


thank you for your input, join the crowd! 



jmfauver said:


> boo



*Who!!*


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

what? Keebs.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *Who!!*



Don't cry it was only a joke


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey FF!  You working again tonight?




Nope, off today and tomorrow, start days Monday.

You do for some stawkin??




Keebs said:


> Darlin', I doubt seriously I'll be going much of anywhere without it near or on me!
> private viewing may be available........
> 
> 
> ...






Private viewing???  Oh HECK TO THE YESSSSSSSSS!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope, off today and tomorrow, start days Monday.
> 
> You do for some stawkin??



You know I'm always up for some stawkin!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 17, 2010)

evening folks.  Got the grill fired up and Cold ones in the fridge..  Life is good...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening folks.  Got the grill fired up and Cold ones in the fridge..  Life is good...



cold one in the hand is better than in the frige


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm shy. 

But I do have some Jim Beam and cold beer so maybe that will help


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

hdm03 said:


> I'm shy.
> 
> But I do have some Jim Beam and cold beer so maybe that will help



jus posts some  n some comments here n there and you gots an in sorta


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2010)

hdm03 said:


> I'm shy.
> 
> But I do have some Jim Beam and cold beer so maybe that will help



Me too

That will definitely help.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

Is it time fer a PUI notice yet


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 17, 2010)

is it safe?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 17, 2010)

guess not time to go


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2010)

it's always safe in here............. it's ~~over there~~ ya gotta watch out for!


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2010)

man....a whole hour of rain.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2010)

slip said:


> man....a whole hour of rain.



Lucky, it's just teased & threatened here, I think I counted about 10 rain drops a few minutes ago


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Lucky, it's just teased & threatened here, I think I counted about 10 rain drops a few minutes ago



yeah...but now i gotta go pick corn beans and okra

and plant sweet tater runners.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah...but now i gotta go pick corn beans and okra
> 
> and plant sweet tater runners.



*perk* OKRA???  aawwwmannnnn!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2010)

Where da party at?


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2010)

ahhhhh okra make ya itch!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Where da party at?



at the bigox911 luv shak


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

slip said:


> ahhhhh okra make ya itch!



but it itch so good


(ponder-is okra a fruit -end ponder)


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2010)

slip said:


> ahhhhh okra make ya itch!



Where ya rubbin' it?



Hankus said:


> at the bigox911 luv shak



Too far....


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> but it itch so good
> 
> 
> (ponder-is okra a fruit -end ponder)



i dont think so. but i got enough maters to get rich enough.


and i bet i could find a taste tester on here....wouldnt have to look far....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

slip said:


> i dont think so. but i got enough maters to get rich enough.
> 
> 
> and i bet i could find a taste tester on here....wouldnt have to look far....



I'm still tryin to figger out who (other than me) would figger out mater booze


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Where ya rubbin' it?
> 
> 
> 
> Too far....



too far from here too


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2010)

slip said:


> i dont think so. but i got enough maters to get rich enough.
> 
> 
> and i bet i could find a taste tester on here....wouldnt have to look far....



Sorry dude, I don't like tomatoes...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> too far from here too



I thought you lived right there...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 17, 2010)

evening peeps!
A mighty fine day despite the weather! Took out an 80 pound sow this morning and then went and visited with some mighty fine folks this afternoon. Just took a quick power nap but i'm about ready to call it a night. Hope everyone had a nice lazy day!


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Where ya rubbin' it?
> 
> 
> 
> Too far....


uh.....




Hankus said:


> I'm still tryin to figger out who (other than me) would figger out mater booze




i guess if ya really just need to get drunk...and all ya got is maters....you find ways


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I thought you lived right there...



I aint in no position to drive


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> evening peeps!
> A mighty fine day despite the weather! Took out an 80 pound sow this morning and then went and visited with some mighty fine folks this afternoon. Just took a quick power nap but i'm about ready to call it a night. Hope everyone had a nice lazy day!



 on the hawg


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I aint in no position to drive



sketch someones car...


----------



## Otis (Jul 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> evening peeps!
> A mighty fine day despite the weather! Took out an 80 pound sow this morning and then went and visited with some mighty fine folks this afternoon. Just took a quick power nap but i'm about ready to call it a night. Hope everyone had a nice lazy day!


 


Congrats bud! 


Does this mean you won't be hunting in the Kroger's frozen food section this weekend?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

slip said:


> i guess if ya really just need to get drunk...and all ya got is maters....you find ways



two words--prison punch


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> evening peeps!
> A mighty fine day despite the weather! Took out an 80 pound sow this morning and then went and visited with some mighty fine folks this afternoon. Just took a quick power nap but i'm about ready to call it a night. Hope everyone had a nice lazy day!



Hey Robert!  Congrats on the Piggy!



Hankus said:


> I aint in no position to drive



Is that different than condition?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

slip said:


> sketch someones car...



the car aint the problem, its the operator


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Is that different than condition?



not as much as you would think, but they are different


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> two words--prison punch



you seen on "1000 ways to die" where that dude gave him self a booze enima?

heck of a way to die....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

slip said:


> you seen on "1000 ways to die" where that dude gave him self a booze enima?
> 
> heck of a way to die....



seed it and could only think stooooopid

on the other hand dryin out has kilt people before


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> seed it and could only think stooooopid
> 
> on the other hand dryin out has kilt people before



yeah butt atleast they didnt end up on a tv show with the whole world laughing at em for it.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah butt atleast they didnt end up on a tv show with the whole world laughing at em for it.



yeah, but it nice to see the true idjits take themselves from the gene pool aint it


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

and ya think you'll find the answer to it all where corn don't grow


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yeah, but it nice to see the true idjits take themselves from the gene pool aint it



thats true.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok, toe nails painted....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, toe nails painted....



pics


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

slip said:


> thats true.



those people keep me out of the top 100 stupid ideas of the year awards


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, toe nails painted....



my turn?


uh i mean.....cool!


----------



## Strych9 (Jul 17, 2010)

just streaking by, don't mind me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Robert!  Congrats on the Piggy!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that different than condition?


Hiya Heather!
evening to you too Slip, Hankus, Self, and whoever else is lurking!



OutFishHim said:


> Ok, toe nails painted....


Excellent! What color?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> just streaking by, don't mind me.



unminded


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya Heather!
> evening to you too Slip, Hankus, Self, and whoever else is lurking!
> 
> 
> Excellent! What color?


you killed porky


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> pics


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

slip said:


> you killed porky



ugly, yet so delicious


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



why did I have to ask


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 17, 2010)

slip said:


> you killed porky



yeah? so? 
I'm gonna try to kill some more tomorrow morning. 6 down, 52 to go.....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2010)

slip said:


> my turn?
> 
> 
> uh i mean.....cool!



You want to paint them next?  Absolutely!  I hate painting them myself....






Strych9 said:


> just streaking by, don't mind me.



Hey chicken Fanger!



rhbama3 said:


> Hiya Heather!
> evening to you too Slip, Hankus, Self, and whoever else is lurking!
> 
> 
> Excellent! What color?



OPI color called "Cozu-melted in the sun"


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yeah? so?
> I'm gonna try to kill some more tomorrow morning. 6 down, 52 to go.....



thats the spirit  em all


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yeah? so?
> I'm gonna try to kill some more tomorrow morning. 6 down, 52 to go.....



now how im gunna know when the shows over?


----------



## Strych9 (Jul 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You want to paint them next?  Absolutely!  I hate painting them myself....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hayyyy!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> hayyyy!



she wants to talk now===you was rite we shoulda called her


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> she wants to talk now===you was rite we shoulda called her



Shoulda woulda coulda.....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm gone, If ya plan on gettin banded fer light in the morn please post here now so it shows in the morn and I aint gotta look fer ya in 2 weeks


----------



## Hankus (Jul 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Shoulda woulda coulda.....



your toes look different when ya got the catsuit on


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm gone, If ya plan on gettin banded fer light in the morn please post here now so it shows in the morn and I aint gotta look fer ya in 2 weeks



Sweet dreams Beerkus!



Hankus said:


> your toes look different when ya got the catsuit on



You have no idea....


----------



## Otis (Jul 17, 2010)

eye gotz di plac all 2 mi Self!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 17, 2010)

Self! said:


> eye gotz di plac all 2 mi Self!


Not fo long you haint.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 17, 2010)

Self! said:


> eye gotz di plac all 2 mi Self!


Self, and Self!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Self, and Self!!


Hey Mitch. How you?


----------



## slip (Jul 17, 2010)

HT!!

what up dood


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 17, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Mitch. How you?


Doing good Craig, and you??..........Been a busy day today with all the naps & such!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 17, 2010)

slip said:


> HT!!
> 
> what up dood


Hey Slip, good to see ya about here. I bet that garden is doing great.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Doing good Craig, and you??..........Been a busy day today with all the naps & such!!


 Fine now. Just finished a busy long shift. Hot too. I think my hearing will be shot in five years from now. However busy is good. Now is snack time.


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Slip, good to see ya about here. I bet that garden is doing great.



yes sir its keeping us fed and more.

saw a doe and a 4 pointer around today though.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 18, 2010)

slip said:


> yes sir its keeping us fed and more.
> 
> saw a doe and a 4 pointer around today though.


The four pt may be a six or an eight by next year ifn he makes it. The doe should be in your freezer this fall. Good tender grillin meat. YUM


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Fine now. Just finished a busy long shift. Hot too. I think my hearing will be shot in five years from now. However busy is good. Now is snack time.


Dude wear your hearing protection!!.....Glad I didn't have to work outside today!! It was hot, and muggy!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 18, 2010)

Good mornin
First night back on shift,been riding 4 wheelers thru the mud since 5 pm.
Pic of what we were riding in.Not me in the water,that's Tim Elzey,owner of Norman Campers


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dude wear your hearing protection!!.....Glad I didn't have to work outside today!! It was hot, and muggy!!


Yep i do, but the drone and roar is still there. Bad thing i'll miss is that i usually hear a deer or hog coming through way before i see it. Speaking of that, i hope for a drier season this year than last.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Good mornin
> First night back on shift,been riding 4 wheelers thru the mud since 5 pm.
> Pic of what we were riding in.Not me in the water,that's Tim Elzey,owner of Norman Campers


Hey Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Jeff.



Hey ht....everyone else gone to bed?


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> The four pt may be a six or an eight by next year ifn he makes it. The doe should be in your freezer this fall. Good tender grillin meat. YUM



i might get that doe this season if the owner lets me back there. he lets me get the squirrels, so maybe if i split the meat with him since he cant hunt no more....




man. i just had the best midnight snack.
mater + mayo + lots of salt =


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Good mornin
> First night back on shift,been riding 4 wheelers thru the mud since 5 pm.
> Pic of what we were riding in.Not me in the water,that's Tim Elzey,owner of Norman Campers


Welcome back!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Yep i do, but the drone and roar is still there. Bad thing i'll miss is that i usually hear a deer or hog coming through way before i see it. Speaking of that, i hope for a drier season this year than last.


Yep the rain pretty well messed your season up last year!!

Alright folks the eyelids are getting heavy!!.......Time to call it a night!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hey ht....everyone else gone to bed?


Naw, me Slip an Rutt still up.



slip said:


> i might get that doe this season if the owner lets me back there. he lets me get the squirrels, so maybe if i split the meat with him since he cant hunt no more....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what i did years ago for the landowner that let me hunt. He got first pick of da meat. Things stayed like that till ajoining land got bought up an houses, families moved in. Crawford co was a good place.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Welcome back!!
> 
> Yep the rain pretty well messed your season up last year!!
> 
> Alright folks the eyelids are getting heavy!!.......Time to call it a night!!


See ya next time round there Mitch. Have a gooden.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Welcome back!!
> 
> Yep the rain pretty well messed your season up last year!!
> 
> Alright folks the eyelids are getting heavy!!.......Time to call it a night!!



Sweet dreams


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 18, 2010)

Jeff, did you get the house all finished?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Jeff, did you get the house all finished?



Mom and dad's house yes,finally

Still working on one in south paulding


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mom and dad's house yes,finally
> 
> Still working on one in south paulding


Good deal. 
 Hope all is done before hunting season hits.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good deal.
> Hope all is done before hunting season hits.



All the work that I'm gonna do will be done by then


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2010)

slip said:


> i might get that doe this season if the owner lets me back there. he lets me get the squirrels, so maybe if i split the meat with him since he cant hunt no more....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 You'd best watch that salt intake, young'un! 

Howdy ya'll, long day, Kebo decided to colic on me tonight, walk, walk, shot, walk, walk, tie up & watch, gotta go back & check him in a bit &  he hasn't laid down & rolled! 

Hey Jeff, WB, howdy HT!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 18, 2010)

Well,......Long hot busy day is through and awake time is over. Sunday is rest and eat day after thanks.Ya'll be good an be safe. See ya later.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You'd best watch that salt intake, young'un!
> 
> Howdy ya'll, long day, Kebo decided to colic on me tonight, walk, walk, shot, walk, walk, tie up & watch, gotta go back & check him in a bit &  he hasn't laid down & rolled!
> 
> Hey Jeff, WB, howdy HT!!!


Hey Keebs, caught ya on the way out. Man i hope Kebo gets well. Way too fine an friendly of a horse to be sick. I'll be thinking of good positive for him. Well nite all. Take care.


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You'd best watch that salt intake, young'un!
> 
> Howdy ya'll, long day, Kebo decided to colic on me tonight, walk, walk, shot, walk, walk, tie up & watch, gotta go back & check him in a bit &  he hasn't laid down & rolled!
> 
> Hey Jeff, WB, howdy HT!!!



now how is shooting him gunna help?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi ya keebs,night ht


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Keebs, caught ya on the way out. Man i hope Kebo gets well. Way too fine an friendly of a horse to be sick. I'll be thinking of good positive for him. Well nite all. Take care.


Sleep well my friend! 



slip said:


> now how is shooting him gunna help?


Bana......... Benna............ Baname............ pain shot for horses.....



Jeff Raines said:


> Hi ya keebs,night ht


Turning the keys over to you Jeff, Kebo's standing there eating hay so I'm gonna get some shut eye........


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Bana......... Benna............ Baname............ pain shot for horses.....



ohhhh, i see.


wonder how it works for humans.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sleep well my friend!
> 
> 
> Bana......... Benna............ Baname............ pain shot for horses.....
> ...



night night


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 18, 2010)

wake up


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2010)

maybe the rest need a little help.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 18, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> maybe the rest need a little help.



now that works...but if it was a fishing reel drag or a turkey gobble it would work better


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2010)

searching


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 18, 2010)

Cabellas has both


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You'd best watch that salt intake, young'un!
> 
> Howdy ya'll, long day, Kebo decided to colic on me tonight, walk, walk, shot, walk, walk, tie up & watch, gotta go back & check him in a bit &  he hasn't laid down & rolled!
> 
> Hey Jeff, WB, howdy HT!!!



big prayers for yall Sista... text me and let me know how he's doin....  

Goin to the Aquarium in Atl! Kids are gonna stay with the Aunts for a week   

Yall have a great day!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 18, 2010)

Morning folks. Still yawning and stretching so I'm not sure of the story behind this one but Wobbert-Woo  is apparently on a quest to beat himself every weekend... 

Our 'Bama for a four-fer this morning.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2010)

slip said:


> ohhhh, i see.
> 
> 
> wonder how it works for humans.



mater booze and now this the WOWs is gonna get you feller 



turtlebug said:


> Morning folks. Still yawning and stretching so I'm not sure of the story behind this one but Wobbert-Woo  is apparently on a quest to beat himself every weekend...
> 
> Our 'Bama for a four-fer this morning.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Morning folks. Still yawning and stretching so I'm not sure of the story behind this one but Wobbert-Woo  is apparently on a quest to beat himself every weekend...
> 
> Our 'Bama for a four-fer this morning.



I'm thinkin' Bubbette should have called him a vegetarian a long time ago ... the man is on a mission!  

Love the new avatar Bugsy.  That is a great picture!!


Oh ....................................   MORNIN' YA'LL!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2010)

Afternoon ya'll!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2010)

slip said:


> ohhhh, i see.
> 
> 
> wonder how it works for humans.


Don't believe it is compatible for human use, but I'm sure there is some idjit out there that has tried it!  



turtlebug said:


> Morning folks. Still yawning and stretching so I'm not sure of the story behind this one but Wobbert-Woo  is apparently on a quest to beat himself every weekend...
> 
> Our 'Bama for a four-fer this morning.


Alright Bama!!   Thanks for the update tbugsysista!!



Tag-a-long said:


> I'm thinkin' Bubbette should have called him a vegetarian a long time ago ... the man is on a mission!
> 
> Love the new avatar Bugsy.  That is a great picture!!
> 
> ...


HEYYYY Tagsista!!  Ditto on the avatar!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon ya'll!!



Heeyyyy Quack!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 18, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> I'm thinkin' Bubbette should have called him a vegetarian a long time ago ... the man is on a mission!
> 
> Love the new avatar Bugsy.  That is a great picture!!
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> Alright Bama!!   Thanks for the update tbugsysista!!
> 
> 
> HEYYYY Tagsista!!  Ditto on the avatar!!
> ...



Thanks my sistas. 

Yep, I met Sarah for the first "official" time yesterday and she quickly pushed Muddy to a backseat in the friend's department.   I fell in love with her, as did the kids. I had to tell them both that after meeting her, I no longer felt like I was losing my brother, but had inherited the most awesome sister.   

No, they're not headed to the alter, but I can't wait to take my new sister hunting and love having a new girlfriend to hang out with at Casa de Poole'.  


We had an awesome time up there yesterday. I've got plenty of pics to post but I'm still too tired up upload them and start a new thread. Waiting on Fishbait to get home from piggy hunting. A while ago, he and Wobbert-Woo  were at the Huddle House in Dawson eating with "Twitchy" the most attentive waitress ever.    

Keebs, how's Kebo doing this morning?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks my sistas.
> 
> Yep, I met Sarah for the first "official" time yesterday and she quickly pushed Muddy to a backseat in the friend's department.   I fell in love with her, as did the kids. I had to tell them both that after meeting her, I no longer felt like I was losing my brother, but had inherited the most awesome sister.
> 
> ...




I have to agree with you, isn't Sarah just the Sweetest thing???? 
Kebo was standing when I checked on him while ago, I'm thinking he either ate a weed he shouldn't have or got too much grass or even ate some leaves he shouldn't have, it doesn't take much for them!  Thanks for asking!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2010)

Keebs, has that horse been foragin` on green water oak and live oak leaves? I don`t remember seein` any water oaks on your place, but I do recall a live oak.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 18, 2010)

Guess it's still early enough to say

MORNIN Y'ALL.  

Looks like, _hopefully_ I aint miss too much; things are going along with the normal set of issues and problems.  Me too.... seems like I ate a bit a bad grass, or a weed or somethin.

My wife says my eyes are blood red. NOW DON'T GET THINKIN, cause I ain't been drinkin!!!!!!!!

GOOD DAY TO Y'ALL.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 18, 2010)

Guess it's still early enough to say

MORNIN Y'ALL.  

Looks like, _hopefully_ I aint miss too much; things are going along with the normal set of issues and problems.  Me too.... seems like I ate a bit a bad grass, or a weed or somethin.

My wife says my eyes are blood red. NOW DON'T GET THINKIN, cause I ain't been drinkin!!!!!!!!

GOOD DAY TO Y'ALL.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Morning folks. Still yawning and stretching so I'm not sure of the story behind this one but Wobbert-Woo  is apparently on a quest to beat himself every weekend...
> 
> Our 'Bama for a four-fer this morning.



like I said have him play the lottery....Nice shooting bama


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, has that horse been foragin` on green water oak and live oak leaves? I don`t remember seein` any water oaks on your place, but I do recall a live oak.


Probably, we have red oak, live oak, post oak & white oak not to mention wild persimmon, china berry & cherry, so knowing that idjit he has grazed a bit of it all! 




MoonPie said:


> Guess it's still early enough to say
> 
> MORNIN Y'ALL.
> 
> ...





MoonPie said:


> Guess it's still early enough to say
> 
> MORNIN Y'ALL.
> 
> ...




MP, you feelin ok today???


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> MP, you feelin ok today???



I winder if he posted,did not see his post and posted again....afternoon Keebs


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I winder if he posted,did not see his post and posted again....afternoon Keebs



Gonna go lay down for awhile.  I
'm a little worse than usual.


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2010)

top of the mornin to yeh


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I winder if he posted,did not see his post and posted again....afternoon Keebs






MoonPie said:


> Gonna go lay down for awhile.  I
> 'm a little worse than usual.


Hope ya feel better!! 



slip said:


> top of the mornin to yeh



 Hey SLIP!!


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2010)

reckon tilling and planting runners might get a little muddy


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2010)

slip said:


> reckon tilling and planting runners might get a little muddy



 looks like I can cut grass though!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2010)

Hope your horse is gonna be alright, Keebs.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 18, 2010)

just had lunch with doug,s.ga girl and the little one's here in bradon fl.their on the interstate headed home as we speak.great poeple i really enjoyed their company today.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hope your horse is gonna be alright, Keebs.


He was eating hay when he went back in the pen last night & was standing this morning when I checked on him, he'll be ah'ite!  Thanks! 



DAWGsfan2 said:


> just had lunch with doug,s.ga girl and the little one's here in bradon fl.their on the interstate headed home as we speak.great poeple i really enjoyed their company today.



 Yep, they are good folks & those boys can steal your heart in a flash!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 18, 2010)

Afternoon folks.  Stormy mess out there huh...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 18, 2010)

afternoon rm


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2010)

Afternoon/Evening peeps!
Man, what a good weekend! Killed the nice sow yesterday and then had 12 walk in on me this morning. Killed 4( two boars, one sow, one piglet) with the Supermag but not sure i like buckshot hunting as you have no control over collateral damage( shots hitting guts, hams, etc.). Fishbait has a personal war going on with a sow( so does TBug at a different spot), and she showed up but never gave him a shot. However, she was whooping any of her piglets that tried to come out and eat some corn. I guess she's still mad about that close shave he gave her yesterday. 
On the way home, we took the scenic route through Parrott. Topping a hill, we saw a hawk take off out of the road and when we got to that spot, there was an 18 inch timber rattler trying to crawl outta the road. Cool! 
Good weekend, and enjoyed the company as always. Here's the pics from Saturday and Sunday. No trophys, just good eating size:


----------



## Resica (Jul 18, 2010)

Congrats on the swine harvest and the hawk sighting!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2010)

Resica said:


> Congrats on the swine harvest and the hawk sighting!!



Thanks, Rez!
I thought seeing such a small timber rattler was pretty cool!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 18, 2010)

Good shooting Robert. Got you some good pork there bud.
 I took me a walk down on the swamp creek today checking wild grape vines, seen a spike buck. Got the velvet on. Got a certan place to use the Yukon to sling broadhead bolts.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Rez!
> I thought seeing such a small timber rattler was pretty cool!


I'd have took that timber rattler to da fry pot.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I'd have took that timber rattler to da fry pot.



an 18 inch snake? what would be left when you fried it?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I'd have took that timber rattler to da fry pot.



but think how big he'll be next year


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> an 18 inch snake? what would be left when you fried it?


Well, that being that, i guess ida let him grow an get him at a later year. Mabe be a good'ol bigun or a big'ol gooden by then.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> but think how big he'll be next year


Heeeeeey Bocephus! How you today?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> but think how big he'll be next year


He's gotta make it first. I don't know if the hawk got a piece of him or was just getting ready to get a piece of him!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Heeeeeey Bocephus! How you today?



fine cept for bein sick and nursin a two day hangover



rhbama3 said:


> He's gotta make it first. I don't know if the hawk got a piece of him or was just getting ready to get a piece of him!



If he crawed off the hawk probly didnt get much.




PS somebody help me I've been spoted in the PF and now I said somethin bout Nascar in the sports forum


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 18, 2010)

Way to go....With your luck the way it is I would play the lottery if I were you....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Way to go....With your luck the way it is I would play the lottery if I were you....



hope ya was talkn to bamer cuz my luck aint worth diddly


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hope ya was talkn to bamer cuz my luck aint worth diddly



I hate when I forget to quote


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Way to go....With your luck the way it is I would play the lottery if I were you....



My luck with hogs is a WHOLE lot different than with other things.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> fine cept for bein sick and nursin a two day hangover
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy you in a heep'a trouble naw.


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2010)

everything i've eaten today has been home grown.
from my first sweet tater to stuff i traded with the neighbor from his garden...

dinner was corn on the cob, cherokee purple tomato, cucumber, and pole beans.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Boy you in a heep'a trouble naw.



which part


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2010)

slip said:


> everything i've eaten today has been home grown.
> from my first sweet tater to stuff i traded with the neighbor from his garden...
> 
> dinner was corn on the cob, cherokee purple tomato, cucumber, and pole beans.



Cherokee Purple Tomato Wine

I bet rich folks would pay out the wazoo fer some of that


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> My luck with hogs is a WHOLE lot different than with other things.



Like laptops


----------



## Resica (Jul 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> PS somebody help me I've been spoted in the PF and now I said somethin bout Nascar in the sports forum


Ya carry a lot of stuff turkey hunting too!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2010)

Resica said:


> Ya carry a lot of stuff turkey hunting too!!!



I've said it before and I'll say it again STAWKER


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 18, 2010)

slip said:


> everything i've eaten today has been home grown.
> from my first sweet tater to stuff i traded with the neighbor from his garden...
> 
> dinner was corn on the cob, cherokee purple tomato, cucumber, and pole beans.


At's all good eats, but wherez da meat?



Hankus said:


> which part


Awww, most all that.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 18, 2010)

bigox911 said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2010)

bigox911 said:


>





Yall get any???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Awww, most all that.



figgered ya mite say that

wonder if its the meds of the alkehal


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> figgered ya mite say that
> 
> wonder if its the meds of the alkehal


Pobly dat ol tater juice bud.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Pobly dat ol tater juice bud.



I'm leanin on my innate love of  people


----------



## Resica (Jul 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again STAWKER


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2010)

Resica said:


>



well now thats jus sick


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Cherokee Purple Tomato Wine
> 
> I bet rich folks would pay out the wazoo fer some of that


oh man. rich! we'll be rich!


hogtrap44 said:


> At's all good eats, but wherez da meat?



no meat today. just didnt feel like chicken again.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2010)

slip said:


> oh man. rich! we'll be rich!



I like thisun too Slip's Sweet Tater Squeezins

bet we can get it to pack more punch than the mater booze though


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 18, 2010)

evenin ya'll ,glad i done eat with all this talk of food and what not.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> evenin ya'll ,glad i done eat with all this talk of food and what not.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2010)

new york strip, baked tater, sauteed onions and peppers. Good thing i'm home alone tonight.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2010)

yep


----------



## Resica (Jul 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well now thats jus sick



Spankus, quit fiddling with my quotes!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> new york strip, baked tater, sauteed onions and peppers. Good thing i'm home alone tonight.


Figured you be eatin hawg meat.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Figured you be eatin hawg meat.


I sent it to Valdosta.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I sent it to Valdosta.


I still gonna get you that prize Cottonmouth.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2010)

Resica said:


> I think I'm going



why yes you are


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I like thisun too Slip's Sweet Tater Squeezins
> 
> bet we can get it to pack more punch than the mater booze though





rhbama3 said:


> new york strip, baked tater, sauteed onions and peppers. Good thing i'm home alone tonight.



whats that?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2010)

slip said:


> whats that?



a very good cut of Beef steak. Sometimes quality is better than quantity.


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> a very good cut of Beef steak. Sometimes quality is better than quantity.



ohh, never heard of it before.

yes, yes it is.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2010)

slip said:


> yes, yes it is.



good when you get old enuff to brew you be quality control and I'll be quantity control


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 18, 2010)

what in tarnashun is a goin on in here......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> what in tarnashun is a goin on in here......


Timmay!!!
finished grillin', just chillin'. Had a big ol slab of Bubbettes birfday cake from yesterday. 
ya'll have fun working without me this weekend?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Timmay!!!
> finished grillin', just chillin'. Had a big ol slab of Bubbettes birfday cake from yesterday.
> ya'll have fun working without me this weekend?



We are managing somehow..... think I am gonna need a vacation from the big house!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## bigox911 (Jul 18, 2010)

Sounds like a good supper Robert!  Bet it's quiet around the house


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 18, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Sounds like a good supper Robert!  Bet it's quiet around the house



Hey Lee! 
yes, the dogs are snoozing, kitchens cleaned up, Jenny is on the couch typing away on facebook, Las Vegas Jail is on TV. It's nice. Of course, i start call at the hospital tomorrow so things will go crazy soon.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 18, 2010)

The day is over awake time gone.


----------



## mattech (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## mattech (Jul 18, 2010)

[url=http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php]
	
[/url]


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 18, 2010)

Good evening to anyone still here!!


----------



## shea900 (Jul 18, 2010)

Evenin' Ruttnbuck. I just got here. Hay Mattech.


----------



## mattech (Jul 18, 2010)

hey shea, y'all don't mind me I just found a smiley website i am playin' with. what y'all think of the star wars ones.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 18, 2010)

ten more days!!!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 18, 2010)

shea900 said:


> Evenin' Ruttnbuck. I just got here. Hay Mattech.


Howdy Shea!!....Welcome to the nut house!!



mattech said:


> hey shea, y'all don't mind me I just found a smiley website i am playin' with. what y'all think of the star wars ones.






YaraG. said:


> ten more days!!!!!!!


The count down begins!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Shea!!....Welcome to the nut house!!
> 
> 
> 
> The count down begins!!



Who tinkled in your coffee


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Who tinkled in your coffee


----------



## Otis (Jul 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Who tinkled in your coffee


 


RUTTNBUCK said:


>


 


Good lawd! Never ever never ever tinkle in the coffee! Somebody might want to share it!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 18, 2010)

Self! said:


> Good lawd! Never ever never ever tinkle in the coffee! Somebody might want to share it!


----------



## mattech (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>





Self! said:


> Good lawd! Never ever never ever tinkle in the coffee! Somebody might want to share it!



You guys wanna come over for a cup of java???


----------



## mattech (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## mattech (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 18, 2010)

mattech said:


>



They killed KENNY!!   


YaraG. said:


> You guys wanna come over for a cup of java???



Oh my ... 



mattech said:


>



That one's cool!


----------



## shea900 (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah all those are cool mattech!


----------



## Otis (Jul 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You guys wanna come over for a cup of java???


 


Is it free?


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2010)

apparently i was sleep walking/talking again last night.....

"dont eat teh watermelon".


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 18, 2010)

Good night folks!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 19, 2010)

hhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyooooou guuuuuys (and girls)


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 19, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> They killed KENNY!!
> 
> 
> Oh my ...
> ...



YOU BUZZARDs


----------



## shea900 (Jul 19, 2010)

What up Seth? Night ruttnbuck.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 19, 2010)

shea900 said:


> What up Seth?



who you


----------



## shea900 (Jul 19, 2010)

Shea


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 19, 2010)

Self! said:


> Is it free?



If you're growing the beans yourself.... i guess.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

It's Monday morning the start of a new  week,so lets get the party started,so all you lazy slugs time to get outa bed and get ready to roll....Besides Saturday is the Blast,so we got a reason to get moving!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

up- yes
and movin- slightly


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

and


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

hes


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

gone


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 19, 2010)

Good morning


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 19, 2010)

Monin folks!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 19, 2010)

Mornin people....did we all survive the weekend!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 19, 2010)

You'd think it was opening day deer season, as dead as it is here......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You'd think it was opening day deer season, as dead as it is here......



I am always huntin' does!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning



Oh lord ty for the info hunny.... that was a close call. 

mornin ya'll


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 19, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I am always huntin' does!!!







YaraG. said:


> Oh lord ty for the info hunny.... that was a close call.
> 
> mornin ya'll


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 19, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin people....did we all survive the weekend!!!



Yeah... me and Deltahalo drank all the landsharks we could stand then ate some king sized ribeyes.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah... me and Deltahalo drank all the landsharks we could stand then ate some king sized ribeyes.



 Most excellent


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 19, 2010)

hhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyy yoooouuu ggguuuuysss


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 19, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyy yoooouuu ggguuuuysss



.....what up SC


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Good morning, Heather/Yara/Timmay/Matty/ and Seth!
Got the keurig loaded up with "wake up call" and just doing a little reading on day one of a call week.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, Heather/Yara/Timmay/Matty/ and Seth!
> Got the keurig loaded up with "wake up call" and just doing a little reading on day one of a call week.



......and so the misery begins.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ......and so the misery begins.......



Sorry, Bro. I ain't looking forward to it either. 
Do you know if Hooters or the local college cheerleaders is having a carwash today? The back of my truck looks like a slaughterhouse.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, Bro. I ain't looking forward to it either.
> Do you know if Hooters or the local college cheerleaders is having a carwash today? The back of my truck looks like a slaughterhouse.



I will check it out.......my truck is clean but i sure could use a good scrub....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 19, 2010)

....well, I am fixin' to head to the archery range and fling some arra's down range, y'all have a good one. Holla atcha later!!!! >>>-------->


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

G'Mornin Folks!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 19, 2010)

No. Wrong smilie!!!!!!!!!  I mean,

Morn'n Friends


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> No. Wrong smilie!!!!!!!!!  I mean,
> 
> Morn'n Friends



Feeling more up to par this morning?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Feeling more up to par this morning?


Hiya, Keebs and MP!
What ya'll up to this fine, miserably hot morning?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Keebs and MP!
> What ya'll up to this fine, miserably hot morning?



Waiting on the "hatchet" to fall when *she* finishes fine tooth combing what work I did while *she* was out!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Waiting on the "hatchet" to fall when *she* finishes fine tooth combing what work I did while *she* was out!



remember? Kind and gentle, take the high road, be the better person, turn the other cheek, think happy thoughts, blah, blah, blah....


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 19, 2010)

Ready fur da Day! After a little mess yesterday. It happens. What can ya do?

Hey y'all.  When does deer season start in GA.  Some how I got deer huntin rushin thru my system... I think it's y'all to blame. (gotta blame somebody).


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Ready fur da Day! After a little mess yesterday. It happens. What can ya do?
> 
> Hey y'all.  When does deer season start in GA.  Some how I got deer huntin rushin thru my system... I think it's y'all to blame. (gotta blame somebody).



What? Google doesn't work in Montgomery? 
http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...gulations/2010-2011_StateSeason_summary_0.pdf


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> remember? Kind and gentle, take the high road, be the better person, turn the other cheek, think happy thoughts, blah, blah, blah....


Gee thanks for the heart felt encouragement there ol buddy ol pal of mine! 
I AM doing all that, but ~~sheesh~~ can't I whine just a LITTLE bit with ya'll????? 
And yes BBQBOSS, I would like some good cheese to go with it along with some bbq ribs, baked beans & cole slaw, and home grown maters............. 



MoonPie said:


> Ready fur da Day! After a little mess yesterday. It happens. What can ya do?
> 
> Hey y'all.  When does deer season start in GA.  Some how I got deer huntin rushin thru my system... I think it's y'all to blame. (gotta blame somebody).


WHAT happened with you yesterday???? 



rhbama3 said:


> What? Google doesn't work in Montgomery?
> http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...gulations/2010-2011_StateSeason_summary_0.pdf


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 19, 2010)

Good mornin 



rhbama3 said:


> What? Google doesn't work in Montgomery?
> http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...gulations/2010-2011_StateSeason_summary_0.pdf


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Good mornin



Mornin' Leeeee, how YOU feeling today??


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 19, 2010)

Morning Keebs and all. It's a fine Monday indeed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Gee thanks for the heart felt encouragement there ol buddy ol pal of mine!
> I AM doing all that, but ~~sheesh~~ can't I whine just a LITTLE bit with ya'll?????
> And yes BBQBOSS, I would like some good cheese to go with it along with some bbq ribs, baked beans & cole slaw, and home grown maters.............
> 
> ...


I just needed a mental picture of you stamping your foot and pouting. I got it now. 
Quit biting your lower lip....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Morning Keebs and all. It's a fine Monday indeed.



mornen HT


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Gee thanks for the heart felt encouragement there ol buddy ol pal of mine!
> I AM doing all that, but ~~sheesh~~ can't I whine just a LITTLE bit with ya'll?????
> And yes BBQBOSS, I would like some good cheese to go with it along with some bbq ribs, baked beans & cole slaw, and home grown maters.............
> 
> ...



Top 'o the mornin to ya Keebs!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mornen HT


Hey Bocephus.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Morning Keebs and all. It's a fine Monday indeed.


So far so good, HT, how 'bout with you? 



rhbama3 said:


> I just needed a mental picture of you stamping your foot and pouting. I got it now.
> Quit biting your lower lip....


Dang, you know me too well! 



Hankus said:


> mornen HT


Well hey to you too Beerkus!  



BBQBOSS said:


> Top 'o the mornin to ya Keebs!



 And to you as well badboy!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I just needed a mental picture of you stamping your foot and pouting. I got it now.
> Quit biting your lower lip....



Oh yeah, FYI, instead of wearing black to mark the "return" I decide to go with RED, even red toe nail polish!!   
But one of the lady's at the main office is wearing black for me!!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Gee thanks for the heart felt encouragement there ol buddy ol pal of mine!
> I AM doing all that, but ~~sheesh~~ can't I whine just a LITTLE bit with ya'll?????
> And yes BBQBOSS, I would like some good cheese to go with it along with some bbq ribs, baked beans & cole slaw, and home grown maters.............
> 
> ...



Don't know.  On a few meds?  We ate the night before at Golden Corall?  Gettin older? Stress a life?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Don't know.  On a few meds?  We ate the night before at Golden Corall?  Gettin older? Stress a life?



I know you weren't "your self" that's for sure............ it could be a combination of any that you listed, just be careful!!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What? Google doesn't work in Montgomery?
> http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...gulations/2010-2011_StateSeason_summary_0.pdf



Ya can't just answer the question, in stead a answerin the question with a question.

AL Oct 15 - Jan 31. Deer Season.
GA ______________________. Enter dates here.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 19, 2010)

Teeriffick, got ta get busy round here fo now, work time will be here soon enough. Hope your day and week is most pleasant. 


Keebs said:


> So far so good, HT, how 'bout with you?
> 
> 
> Dang, you know me too well!
> ...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 19, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Ya can't just answer the question, in stead a answerin the question with a question.
> 
> AL Oct 15 - Jan 31. Deer Season.
> GA ______________________. Enter dates here.


WOW.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Teeriffick, got ta get busy round here fo now, work time will be here soon enough. Hope your day and week is most pleasant.



Thanks you too............. Oh, the pear tree's in my area are LOADED.......... make room in your pantry!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Ya can't just answer the question, in stead a answerin the question with a question.
> 
> AL Oct 15 - Jan 31. Deer Season.
> GA ______________________. Enter dates here.



Dadblamed Auburn fan......
If you'll move your cursor over the underlined part of my post( and click on it), all your questions will be answered.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Ya can't just answer the question, in stead a answerin the question with a question.
> 
> AL Oct 15 - Jan 31. Deer Season.
> GA ______________________. Enter dates here.



People forget some still have dial up, MP.

Firearms:
Northern Zonectober 16 – January 1
Southern Zonectober 16 – January 15


----------



## Otis (Jul 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning


 


BBQBOSS said:


> Monin folks!


 


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin people....did we all survive the weekend!!!


 


YaraG. said:


> Oh lord ty for the info hunny.... that was a close call.
> 
> mornin ya'll


 


Shut it people, I am trying to sleep. 







Seth carter said:


> hhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyy yoooouuu ggguuuuysss


 


Hows ur deddy? 







rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, Heather/Yara/Timmay/Matty/ and Seth!
> Got the keurig loaded up with "wake up call" and just doing a little reading on day one of a call week.


 


MoonPie said:


> No. Wrong smilie!!!!!!!!! I mean,
> 
> Morn'n Friends


 


bigox911 said:


> Good mornin


 


hogtrap44 said:


> Morning Keebs and all. It's a fine Monday indeed.


 


Hankus said:


> mornen HT


 


BBQBOSS said:


> Top 'o the mornin to ya Keebs!


 


Again folks,,,,, hold it down...you think I was babysitting my sisters kids in here


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin' Leeeee, how YOU feeling today??



Just fine 



MoonPie said:


> Ya can't just answer the question, in stead a answerin the question with a question.
> 
> AL Oct 15 - Jan 31. Deer Season.
> GA ______________________. Enter dates here.





http://lmgtfy.com/?q=2010+georgia+deer+hunting+season


----------



## Otis (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Dadblamed Auburn fan......
> If you'll move your cursor over the underlined part of my post( and click on it), all your questions will be answered.


 



Don't tell me MoonPie is a war chicken fan. Things are gonna get ugly in here.


Roll Tide!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

If Self! is trying to sleep, it must be Otis doing the posting. 
Sure are a bunch of Helpy Helpertons trying to assist Moonie.


----------



## Otis (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> If Self! is trying to sleep, it must be Otis doing the posting.
> Sure are a bunch of Helpy Helpertons trying to assist Moonie.


 



This is Jorge, Self!'s 1/2 brother twice removed (prison).


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> If Self! is trying to sleep, it must be Otis doing the posting.
> Sure are a bunch of Helpy Helpertons trying to assist Moonie.






Self! said:


> This is Jorge, Self!'s 1/2 brother twice removed (prison).



 yet ANOTHER appendage of Otis??????? OyVey, ya'll keep growing!!!!!


----------



## Otis (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> yet ANOTHER appendage of Otis??????? OyVey, ya'll keep growing!!!!!


 




awww, the infamous Keebs, I have heard much about you. ( I won't tell if you won't)


----------



## Otis (Jul 19, 2010)

Its been nice talking dis morning, but the boarder patrol just pulled up, and looks like Self!, Otis and I are going on a little vacation.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

Self! said:


> awww, the infamous Keebs, I have heard much about you. ( I won't tell if you won't)


what's it worth to ya...... 



Self! said:


> Its been nice talking dis morning, but the boarder patrol just pulled up, and looks like Self!, Otis and I are going on a little vacation.



oh well, Buh-Byyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well hey to you too Beerkus!



hey Keebs I'm busy today gots a test



Self! said:


> This is Jorge, Self!'s 1/2 brother twice removed (prison).



thrice the idjits in one package


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Self! said:


> Its been nice talking dis morning, but the boarder patrol just pulled up, and looks like Self!, Otis and I are going on a little vacation.



you taking the German coffee maker with you( sorry, with ya'll)?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey Keebs I'm busy today gots a test
> 
> thrice the idjits in one package



Good Luck, do us proudner than Seth!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, Heather/Yara/Timmay/Matty/ and Seth!
> Got the keurig loaded up with "wake up call" and just doing a little reading on day one of a call week.


Mornin....


Self! said:


> Shut it people, I am trying to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Self! said:


> This is Jorge, Self!'s 1/2 brother twice removed (prison).





Self! said:


> Its been nice talking dis morning, but the boarder patrol just pulled up, and looks like Self!, Otis and I are going on a little vacation.



Wow this was a entertaining!!! Otis, Self, & Jorge.... you all need to come sit on my couch.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin....



I hope you're 'bout packed & ready???


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I hope you're 'bout packed & ready???



10 more days and no I'm not. I work, work, work, work. Then mommy duties, laundry, shopping, & cleaning on my day off. I am going to get it done... I have to. I have hired my landlady's housekeeper.... see it's taken care of..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> 10 more days and no I'm not. I work, work, work, work. Then mommy duties, laundry, shopping, & cleaning on my day off. I am going to get it done... I have to. I have hired my landlady's housekeeper.... see it's taken care of..



Too bad you couldn't have gotten a POD and then just have it shipped!   Glad you're getting it done though, 10 days, count down time for sure!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 19, 2010)

I can not wait until August 2..........the first day of school...........


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I can not wait until August 2..........the first day of school...........



he's gettin on your nerves that bad huh?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> he's gettin on your nerves that bad huh?



He's getting SO sassy!

Kinda makes going back to work nice..


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi everybody!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I can not wait until August 2..........the first day of school...........






OutFishHim said:


> He's getting SO sassy!
> 
> Kinda makes going back to work nice..


Time to go "Barney Fife" on him then!! 



Benji314 said:


> Hi everybody!!!!!



 Heeyyy Benji!!


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 19, 2010)

HEY KEEBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How ya be?

I'm just getting started today on being a "single" man for the week. The wife and the kids are headed to Florida for a week at Seaworld and Disney. Dang shame I couldn't go with em. 

POOL PARTY AT MY HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

afternoon all


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Too bad you couldn't have gotten a POD and then just have it shipped!   Glad you're getting it done though, 10 days, count down time for sure!!!


They don't service my area. It's ok... I've been on it all morning.


Benji314 said:


> Hi everybody!!!!!



Hey Benji!!!!!


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> They don't service my area. It's ok... I've been on it all morning.
> 
> 
> Hey Benji!!!!!



Hey there Spider Monkey!! 

How ya been?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> HEY KEEBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How ya be?
> 
> I'm just getting started today on being a "single" man for the week. The wife and the kids are headed to Florida for a week at Seaworld and Disney. Dang shame I couldn't go with em.
> 
> POOL PARTY AT MY HOUSE!!!!!


You mean they wouldn't start off giving you vacation time at your new job??  Sacre'Bleu! 
I got the cooler or 3 of ice, on my way! 



jmfauver said:


> afternoon all


 Hi Tiny...........



YaraG. said:


> They don't service my area. It's ok... I've been on it all morning.
> 
> 
> Hey Benji!!!!!


Well Snap, it was an idea! 
I swear, if I have to move again, I'm gonna strike a match & start over, I swear I will!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 19, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Hey there Spider Monkey!!
> 
> How ya been?





 he said spider monkey. Are ya a man in uniform right now?? I'm taking a little break from all these boxes.


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Benji314 (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You mean they wouldn't start off giving you vacation time at your new job??  Sacre'Bleu!
> I got the cooler or 3 of ice, on my way!
> 
> 
> ...



Keebs they gave me a week of sick and a week of vacation when I started but I was told I have to save the vacation for hunting season. I work with a bunch of guys that take vacation when the rut kicks in. I think I might have found the bestest job eva!


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 19, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> he said spider monkey. Are ya a man in uniform right now?? I'm taking a little break from all these boxes.



I am no longer wearing the uniform. Started the new job the week after we met. So far I'm loving every minute of it!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 19, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I am no longer wearing the uniform. Started the new job the week after we met. So far I'm loving every minute of it!



Always a good thing when you're happy with your choices. I'm happy fir ya Benji. I'm off to get the ankle bitters from camp.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> HEY KEEBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How ya be?
> 
> I'm just getting started today on being a "single" man for the week. The wife and the kids are headed to Florida for a week at Seaworld and Disney. Dang shame I couldn't go with em.
> 
> POOL PARTY AT MY HOUSE!!!!!



Oh yeah, give Bitterroot a holler, he knows all about bach, back, bache, being single for weeks at a time!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

slip said:


>


How much rain didja end up with? 



Benji314 said:


> Keebs they gave me a week of sick and a week of vacation when I started but I was told I have to save the vacation for hunting season. I work with a bunch of guys that take vacation when the rut kicks in. I think I might have found the bestest job eva!


Wow, most places you have to wait at least 90 days or so before any benefits kick in!
Congrats, sounds like you have found a career!! 



YaraG. said:


> Always a good thing when you're happy with your choices. I'm happy fir ya Benji. I'm off to get the ankle bitters from camp.


See ya in a bit!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hi Tiny...........



Hiya ...you behaving today?


----------



## mattech (Jul 19, 2010)

HDtv sucks, well not really. we upgraded to hd saturday. I did'nt get to watch anything til last night. I was like a bug at a light, I could not turn away. I was up till 4:30A.m. watching nothing goo and had to wake up at 7:00a.M.. The store only had caffiene free diet coke today. up all night and no caffiene, I am tired.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hiya ...you behaving today?


for now...................... 



mattech said:


> HDtv sucks, well not really. we upgraded to hd saturday. I did'nt get to watch anything til last night. I was like a bug at a light, I could not turn away. I was up till 4:30A.m. watching nothing goo and had to wake up at 7:00a.M.. The store only had caffiene free diet coke today. up all night and no caffiene, I am tired.



 that's when the Campfire comes in handy!


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How much rain didja end up with?
> 
> 
> Wow, most places you have to wait at least 90 days or so before any benefits kick in!
> ...



dunno, rain guage broke.

got a lot the last few days though.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> for now......................



Some how I don't believe ya....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

slip said:


> dunno, rain guage broke.
> 
> got a lot the last few days though.


The your garden outta be telling it, huh? 



jmfauver said:


> Some how I don't believe ya....



 Promise, just hanging out doing some studying on the election stuff, trying to make up my mind.......  .......


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 19, 2010)

Got the night figured out so far.
1. Go to the store and buy me a big ole steak.
2. While at said store buy me a big ole case o' beer.
3. Return home and cook recently purchased big ole steak and begin to drink the big ole case o' beer.
4. Tuesday night repeat steps 1-3.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 19, 2010)

Self! said:


> Don't tell me MoonPie is a war chicken fan. Things are gonna get ugly in here.
> 
> 
> Roll Tide!



Mexican is the only one who asked and I don't remember what my answer was.  SO HERE and for the record:

Actually Troy Trojans is my team. I like everything about em. Underdogs who will play anybody tough. Coach Blakeney has been there forever consistantly doin a fine job.

Then if there were a list...
Auburn
Texas Longhorns
OleMiss
Sorry, I will never Roll with the Tide. Guess not, things are gonna get ugly in here.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Got the night figured out so far.
> 1. Go to the store and buy me a big ole steak.
> 2. While at said store buy me a big ole case o' beer.
> 3. Return home and cook recently purchased big ole steak and begin to drink the big ole case o' beer.
> 4. Tuesday night repeat steps 1-3.




Sounds like a most excellent plan!!


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sounds like a most excellent plan!!



I might get a little froggy and go by the liker sto' too!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> If Self! is trying to sleep, it must be Otis doing the posting.
> Sure are a bunch of Helpy Helpertons trying to assist Moonie.



Now look here Robert! 
Oh.......  never mind..........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I might get a little froggy and go by the liker sto' too!



*Perk* Yeah????


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *Perk* Yeah????



YUP!!!! Now I just gotta figure out what I want.
Jack Daniels
Jim Beam
Crown Royal
or do I want to try something new???


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 19, 2010)

Afternoon folks..  4 days and still hanging in here huh...  Guess we have slowed the driveling a touch...


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> The your garden outta be telling it, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Promise, just hanging out doing some studying on the election stuff, trying to make up my mind.......  .......



oh yeah


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> YUP!!!! Now I just gotta figure out what I want.
> Jack Daniels
> Jim Beam
> Crown Royal
> or do I want to try something new???


Can't go wrong with the Crown, but if ya wanna try something new but close, give Wiser's a try and for something a "tad" different but close, go for the 40 Creek............. 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks..  4 days and still hanging in here huh...  Guess we have slowed the driveling a touch...


Heya Kim............ oh shoot, I gotta pm you, got a project I need your input on!! 



slip said:


> oh yeah


I bet it is, next year I may have to hire you out to come down & get mine going!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Now look here Robert!
> Oh.......  never mind..........


Whut?! 
Did you ever get the deer season dates for Georgia?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 19, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> YUP!!!! Now I just gotta figure out what I want.
> Jack Daniels
> Jim Beam
> Crown Royal
> or do I want to try something new???



I dun tried some of that Con-yac stuff,  and it be GOOODDDDddd


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I dun tried some of that Con-yac stuff,  and it be GOOODDDDddd



That one is on my list of wanna try too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

I swear, the WOW's can be worse than a busload of japanese tourists when it comes to taking pictures. You never know who's got a camera and they just take pics of everything!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Whut?!
> Did you ever get the deer season dates for Georgia?



ck your pms pwease sir!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ck your pms pwease sir!



PM answered and yes, it looks very good on you.


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I swear, the WOW's can be worse than a busload of japanese tourists when it comes to taking pictures. You never know who's got a camera and they just take pics of everything!


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok it's time to go get me somethang to drank!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> PM answered and yes, it looks very good on you.



 You're too kind...............


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2010)

IM A BANANA  IM A BANANA  IM A BANANA

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LH5ay10RTGY&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LH5ay10RTGY&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

uh oh banana time  uh oh banana time


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Ok it's time to go get me somethang to drank!!



Be safe make it a coke


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I swear, the WOW's can be worse than a busload of japanese tourists when it comes to taking pictures. You never know who's got a camera and they just take pics of everything!


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Be safe make it a coke



I might mix it with a coke.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

slip said:


> IM A BANANA  IM A BANANA  IM A BANANA
> 
> 
> uh oh banana time  uh oh banana time



Slip,


Did you forget to take your meds today?You scaring me boy


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I might mix it with a coke.



Just saying


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



Who cares about the piggy pickup mobile we wanna see the pickup truck bed


----------



## mattech (Jul 19, 2010)

I think I might get sumpin' da drink on the way home.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Ok it's time to go get me somethang to drank!!







jmfauver said:


> Be safe make it a coke *& crown*



 smart choice tiny! 


Slip!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

mattech said:


> I think I might get sumpin' da drink on the way home.



I am not allowed anything but water  and it stinks!!!!  No comments from the peanut gallery Keebs


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Slip,
> 
> 
> Did you forget to take your meds today?You scaring me boy





Keebs said:


> Slip!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> smart choice tiny!



You of all people should know better


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Who cares about the piggy pickup mobile we wanna see the pickup truck bed



that was last year when he stopped by my office on the way to FPG, poor thing got soooo turned around in little 'ol Fitzgerald!   
Sorry Wobert, I wuvs ya darlin', wewwy I do!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I am not allowed anything but water  and it stinks!!!!  No comments from the peanut gallery Keebs


my wips are sealed........... no comment, really, no, really, I won't say a thing..................



slip said:


>


feel better now???  



jmfauver said:


> You of all people should know better


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> my wips are sealed........... no comment, really, no, really, I won't say a thing..................
> 
> 
> feel better now???



I am doing my best right now and it stinks,especially when it was Chinese food at work today ,just a few more weeks until FPG I can make it I can make it...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> that was last year when he stopped by my office on the way to FPG, poor thing got soooo turned around in little 'ol Fitzgerald!
> Sorry Wobert, I wuvs ya darlin', wewwy I do!!!



So your saying that the picture was from his vegetarian days

of course now he is butter cause he is on a piggy killin roll


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 19, 2010)

Grrrrrrrr....................


----------



## Benji314 (Jul 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Grrrrrrrr....................



You called???


----------



## pbradley (Jul 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Grrrrrrrr....................



rowr!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Grrrrrrrr....................



here kitty kitty kitty


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Whut?!
> Did you ever get the deer season dates for Georgia?



Yes I did. Thank you KEEBS. And what the information provides is that, a little luck with me, I will have two in the freezer before your season starts. Or - if it's the other way around, I will be able to put a couple bigs ones down after your season ends.  Anyway, hope y'all are wishin me well.  

Oh, and another thing Robert - about Keeb's.  She's somethin like you, but kind and insightful. She picked up the fact that I am dialed up.  Her sig line should include "most insightful"  Don't you think so?





jmfauver said:


> I am not allowed anything but water  and it stinks!!!!  No comments from the peanut gallery Keebs



Nothin from the peanut gallery.  Just want to say HEY!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Nothin from the peanut gallery.  Just want to say HEY!



Afternoon moon pie,Keebs got the drift


----------



## pbradley (Jul 19, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Yes I did. Thank you KEEBS. And what the information provides is that, a little luck with me, I will have two in the freezer before your season starts. Or - if it's the other way around, I will be able to put a couple bigs ones down after your season ends.  Anyway, hope y'all are wishin me well.
> 
> Oh, and another thing Robert - about Keeb's.  She's somethin like you, but kind and insightful. She picked up the fact that I am dialed up.  Her sig line should include "most insightful"  Don't you think so?
> 
> ...





jmfauver said:


> Afternoon moon pie,Keebs got the drift




Keebs is OK, other than her poor taste in signature lines.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 19, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> You called???







pbradley said:


> rowr!



Claws are out today, hunny.....



jmfauver said:


> here kitty kitty kitty



I'm here!  I'm here!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Keebs is OK, other than her poor taste in signature lines.



You better stop picking on Ms.Keebs or ya gonna anwser to me Mister 



OutFishHim said:


> Claws are out today, hunny.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here!  I'm here!



Bout time


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You better stop picking on Ms.Keebs or ya gonna anwser to me Mister
> 
> 
> 
> Bout time



I've been busy running errands......and breaking stuff around the house!


----------



## pbradley (Jul 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You better stop picking on Ms.Keebs or ya gonna anwser to me Mister




you can't possibly like that sigline of hers.


----------



## pbradley (Jul 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> and breaking stuff around the house!




Not the new gazebo!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Yes I did. Thank you KEEBS. And what the information provides is that, a little luck with me, I will have two in the freezer before your season starts. Or - if it's the other way around, I will be able to put a couple bigs ones down after your season ends.  Anyway, hope y'all are wishin me well.
> 
> Oh, and another thing Robert - about Keeb's.  She's somethin like you, but kind and insightful. She picked up the fact that I am dialed up.  Her sig line should include "most insightful"  Don't you think so?
> 
> ...


Does dial-up mean you can't access a hyperlink?
It had the entire muzzleloading/archery/gun/locations/restrictions and everything. Just trying to help. Still trying to get used to the idea that you are lurking in my hometown. 
Keebs is a woman of many talents. 



OutFishHim said:


> Claws are out today, hunny.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here!  I'm here!


So, lets recap OFHbabes day:
Mom! Mom! Mom!  Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom!  Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom!  Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom!  Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom!  Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom!  Mom! Mom!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Keebs is OK, other than her poor taste in signature lines.



Now wait just a minute! 



jmfauver said:


> You better stop picking on Ms.Keebs or ya gonna anwser to me Mister



Mr. Keebs?  Oh, my bad..... I see now.  SORRY


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> you can't possibly like that sigline of hers.



Like it I love it but she does need to tweak it a little:

Re-Instate PBradley as Political Forum Moderator!! The Peoples Choice!!




OutFishHim said:


> I've been busy running errands......and breaking stuff around the house!



So what your saying is you are having a full and enjoyable day


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Now wait just a minute!
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Keebs?  Oh, my bad..... I see now.  SORRY



don't you start


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Not the new gazebo!



NOoooooooo!!!  Just the AC and garage door!



rhbama3 said:


> So, lets recap OFHbabes day:
> Mom! Mom! Mom!  Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom!  Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom!  Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom!  Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom!  Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom!  Mom! Mom!



He's at Grandma's now...


----------



## pbradley (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> So, lets recap OFHbabes day:
> Mom! Mom! Mom!  Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom!  Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom!  Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom!  Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom!  Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom!  Mom! Mom!





<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DheXU13NneI&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DheXU13NneI&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 19, 2010)

AND I saw a Bambi get hit by a car today.  Looks like it broke it's back end and ran/hobbled into woods bleeding......I don't like to see them suffer


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> <object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DheXU13NneI&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DheXU13NneI&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>



Just like that!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Does dial-up mean you can't access a hyperlink?
> It had the entire muzzleloading/archery/gun/locations/restrictions and everything. Just trying to help. Still trying to get used to the idea that you are lurking in my hometown.
> Keebs is a woman of many talents.



Hyperlink.  I just love that word. So 21st century.

And yes I can. The thing is it takes FOREVER to load a page.  Even here I had to cut out all pic's and ava's. Only the little smiles are within my reach. 


And Montgomery.  What can I say.  Just an intrickle part of _Alabama the Beauty Full_.


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Yes I did. Thank you KEEBS.
> 
> Oh, and another thing Robert - about Keeb's.  She's somethin like you, but kind and insightful. She picked up the fact that I am dialed up.  Her sig line should include "most insightful"  Don't you think so?


 Yo Alabama, Robert is not only kind and insightful, he's much more. Lay off!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good Luck, do us proudner than Seth!!



I aint promisin nuthin cuz yall gots to know my judgement aint the best, shoot I went drankin wid Strych9 and bigox911



Benji314 said:


> Ok it's time to go get me somethang to drank!!



amen



mattech said:


> I think I might get sumpin' da drink on the way home.



double amen



OutFishHim said:


> Grrrrrrrr....................



 IDJIT



OutFishHim said:


> NOoooooooo!!!  Just the AC and garage door!



I repeat IDJIT


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2010)

Resica said:


> Yo Alabama, Robert is not only kind and insightful, he's much more. Lay off!!!



whoa...


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow this ZOO is still going...must be some kind of time record for a driveler...

Oh and..... How you's doin?


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> AND I saw a Bambi get hit by a car today.  Looks like it broke it's back end and ran/hobbled into woods bleeding......I don't like to see them suffer



aw man that reminds me of the little buck that got hit last year. i put him in someones truck and they took em to the vet....wonder if he made it...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 19, 2010)

Resica said:


> Yo Alabama, Robert is not only kind and insightful, he's much more. Lay off!!!



I missed that post!  MoonBat better not be talking Smack about my Robert!


And hey Yank!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Wow this ZOO is still going...must be some kind of time record for a driveler...
> 
> Oh and..... How you's doin?



They trying for the longest time one has been open,they set the shortest time a few weeks ago....Some of us is doing good some not so much....Hows you?


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I missed that post!  MoonBat better not be talking Smack about my Robert!
> 
> 
> And hey Yank!



Hi baby!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Hyperlink.  I just love that word. So 21st century.
> 
> And yes I can. The thing is it takes FOREVER to load a page.  Even here I had to cut out all pic's and ava's. Only the little smiles are within my reach.
> 
> ...


I give up. I don't know if your kidding or mad. I didn't know about the dial-up taking long. Next time i'm home to see mama i'll give you a shout. We can meet at Bass Pro in Prattville and go shoot speed limit signs at Lake Jordan. 


Resica said:


> Yo Alabama, Robert is not only kind and insightful, he's much more. Lay off!!!


Great. Now you done got the bluebelly riled up.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> IDJIT
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat IDJIT



Did you say something!?!?!?

Both were NOT my fault!



TGattis said:


> Wow this ZOO is still going...must be some kind of time record for a driveler...
> 
> Oh and..... How you's doin?



Hey Troy!  Where've you been?



slip said:


> aw man that reminds me of the little buck that got hit last year. i put him in someones truck and they took em to the vet....wonder if he made it...



Aww!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Wow this ZOO is still going...must be some kind of time record for a driveler...
> 
> Oh and..... How you's doin?



Hey feller you ever hear of official confermation on Quacks pending World Record Glass Minner 


oh and a water on the house


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Wow this ZOO is still going...must be some kind of time record for a driveler...
> 
> Oh and..... How you's doin?


Where are you Troy?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Did you say something!?!?!?
> 
> Both were NOT my fault!



you didnt hav to tell me that I been round women all my life it aint never their fault


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I give up. I don't know if your kidding or mad. I didn't know about the dial-up taking long. Next time i'm home to see mama i'll give you a shout. We can meet at Bass Pro in Prattville and go shoot speed limit signs at Lake Jordan.
> 
> Great. Now you done got the bluebelly riled up.


There were Unionists in Northern Alabama back in the day!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Resica said:


> There were Unionists in Northern Alabama back in the day!!



way back and they aint there no more


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 19, 2010)

Been absent for a while. Can't believe this drivler is still limping along. 

Howdy folks.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Been absent for a while. Can't believe this drivler is still limping along.
> 
> Howdy folks.



Hey Sterlo


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Been absent for a while. Can't believe this drivler is still limping along.
> 
> Howdy folks.



I think it was the no feeding rule...Wonder who came up with that


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> way back and they aint there no more


Hey Stankus. How are you?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey Sterlo



Hey Hankus.....this drivlers been simmerin for 4 days. Gotta be gettin close to a record.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hey Stankus. How are you?



 where is that smilie



oh here it is



Sterlo58 said:


> Hey Hankus.....this drivlers been simmerin for 4 days. Gotta be gettin close to a record.



was hard to get help on thisun


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> was hard to get help on thisun



I got 83 posts in this one,now 84....Sheesh I opened it and I am at least trying to help close it


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> where is that smilie
> 
> 
> 
> oh here it is



Here it is!!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 19, 2010)

Resica said:


> Yo Alabama, Robert is not only kind and insightful, he's much more. Lay off!!!



Wooh, MAN.  Where ya been... Enjoying the snow by the cabin?  Just messing with Robert. Some reason, I like to do that. Probly cause he mess's with Yo.

Good to see you, my puter bein without ava's or pic's... You're lookin good.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I got 83 posts in this one,now 84....Sheesh I opened it and I am at least trying to help close it



well ya did loose 2 pages to the lounge 

and 2 pages to the BB escapade 

so it should have died 2 days ago rite on schedule


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

167 fer ya Tiny

here hav a coke


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> 167 fer ya Tiny
> 
> here hav a coke



Thanks for the coke,just don't tell keebs....I have been getting near 100 in these things,but I am still short of 2k posts....Guess i'll never get my S&S password


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well ya did loose 2 pages to the lounge
> 
> and 2 pages to the BB escapade
> 
> so it should have died 2 days ago rite on schedule



See it's been so long I forgot about those


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Thanks for the coke,just don't tell keebs....I have been getting near 100 in these things,but I am still short of 2k posts....Guess i'll never get my S&S password



I done gived up


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Wooh, MAN.  Where ya been... Enjoying the snow by the cabin?  Just messing with Robert. Some reason, I like to do that. Probly cause he mess's with Yo.
> 
> Good to see you, my puter bein without ava's or pic's... You're lookin good.



Hey SweetPea. I always look good, I'm a Yankee!!! The snow is knee deep at the lodge, gotta love it!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> See it's been so long I forgot about those



I hope they reopen the lounge the goat in there didnt bite me like yurs did


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hey SweetPea. I always look good, I'm a Yankee!!! The snow is knee deep at the lodge, gotta love it!!



a good lookin yankee


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I hope they reopen the lounge the goat in there didnt bite me like yurs did



I told ya not to feed them....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I hope they reopen the lounge the goat in there didnt bite me like yurs did



plus WJ's been workin on me a date fer the lounge


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I told ya not to feed them....



I vaguely remember sumthin bout havin carrots in my pocket


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> a good lookin yankee



What


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> What



it aint that ya aint pretty ya jus aint my type


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> it aint that ya aint pretty ya jus aint my type


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

lawd let thisun die quick and painless


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

my best friends and my enemies wouldn't hestate to say; I'm one of those guys ya either love or ya hate; I'm fine either way


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> lawd let thisun die quick and painless



I gonna keep it saved just for you Hankus


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I gonna keep it saved just for you Hankus



fine by me I jus hate to see um linger and linger like that last one


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> fine by me I jus hate to see um linger and linger like that last one



tookem 2 mods to kilt thatun it was TOUGH


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> tookem 2 mods to kilt thatun it was TOUGH



yes ti was a tough old bird,now lets burn this one fast


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

Come on Hankus you open the next one...lets get going


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I hope they reopen the lounge the goat in there didnt bite me like yurs did



YES. A lounge, ONLY if I'm invited!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

did you forget how to type


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> YES. A lounge, ONLY if I'm invited!!!!!!!



It's just gotta be a redneck lounge,them fancy upscale ones close down pretty fast


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

I was gettina final beer to drink over thisun


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It's just gotta be a redneck lounge,them fancy upscale ones close down pretty fast



them rednek lounges usually end up in a bandin of some sort


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I was gettina final beer to drink over thisun



that works the final splash down


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> a good lookin yankee



To the victor goes the looks!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> did you forget how to type



I told ya YOU AIN'T MY TYPE


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> them rednek lounges usually end up in a bandin of some sort



Not if they are kept clean,besides we don't need no stinkin cover charges


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

Maybe I oughta start another!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Resica said:


> To the victor goes the looks!!!!



well what battle did ya lose





the one with the perty tree


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

Resica said:


> To the victor goes the looks!!!!



Thankfully I am just ugly and I know it and admit it...



Hankus said:


> I told ya YOU AIN'T MY TYPE



but I am


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Resica said:


> Maybe I oughta start another!!



one was plenty

took me like 290 to kilt it with posts bein pulled out the backdoor the whole way


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Thankfully I am just ugly and I know it and admit it...
> 
> 
> 
> but I am



start the ugly driveler then


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

fer slip


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

could be worse Seth could start another


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

last post


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> could be worse Seth could start another



caint be no worse than the last one


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

MODS lock it


----------



## Resica (Jul 19, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well what battle did ya lose
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I won the war Reb!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

started


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Where's the lounge?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 19, 2010)

This thang is on overtime. Where's a mod when ya need one.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Resica said:


> I won the war Reb!!!



how old is ya father time


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 19, 2010)

not


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> This thang is on overtime. Where's a mod when ya need one.



aint it always tha way


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> not



not wat


----------

